# Meet Severus - and 5 weeks later Lily too!



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to kitten ownership and have just been adopted by Severus, he is 8 weeks old and totally adorable.

he has come in to my life as I already have 5 ferrets that live in a shed in the garden, I used to have 3 who lived in the house but we decided to increase our number so they now live outside, this means I am lonely in the house hence Severus. He is adjusting to us nicely, having only one accident but now he has found his litter tray that seems to have stopped.

I am taking him to the vet on Wednesday for a general checkup and to start his inoculations but any other tips etc would be fab.

I may not post a lot, but I read loads 














Thank you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a little cutie he is, I love tabbies and I love his name. Looks like he is quite at home. We look forward to more photos as he grows. He might be a bit off colour after his vaccinations but that's common with cats, they are usually fine after a day or two. There are lots of kitten owners on here who can give you advice if you need it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

He looks cute. My only advice would be that if you get another cat in the future, please ensure it's at least 12 weeks old before it's taken from it's mum.

Hope he does well with you, make sure he gets lot of interaction and attention.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> What a little cutie he is, I love tabbies and I love his name. Looks like he is quite at home. We look forward to more photos as he grows. He might be a bit off colour after his vaccinations but that's common with cats, they are usually fine after a day or two. There are lots of kitten owners on here who can give you advice if you need it.


 Thank you, I am very much enjoying having him. I went home at lunchtime and after a while he climbed up on to my lap and was purring while I stroked him.



MilleD said:


> He looks cute. My only advice would be that if you get another cat in the future, please ensure it's at least 12 weeks old before it's taken from it's mum.
> 
> Hope he does well with you, make sure he gets lot of interaction and attention.


 Okay will do, most of the ones we looked at were between 8 and 10 weeks. We went to our local RSPCA but the youngest they had was 3 years old so we went for adverts instead.

There is no shortage of attention and interaction I can assure you. We brought him home Saturday and he I have done nothing but play and watch him...lol He has learned very quickly how to get up on the sofa and I think he will adopt my chair as a sleeping place instead of his nice cosy bed!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Welcome to Cat Chat, Severus! 
He is a very cute little boy.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

He's so adorable!! I love the name  
You should post more too, we'd love to see Severus grow up xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am so glad people like his name. I am a Harry Potter fan so my ferrets are called Harry, Ron, Luna, Gilderoy (Gil) and Filius (Fil). We had Hermione too but she died earlier this year. I wanted to carry on the tradition and definitely wanted a tabby cat, we chose names for both a girl and a boy, so we may yet have a Minerva as well.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome @Tawny75 and Severus  I am a total sucker for a tabby, he looks gorgeous. I hope we see lots more of him as the weeks go by.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Tawny75 
Very sweet looking!
If you are considering it, two kittens to grow and play together is good.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, Severus is my favourite character!
Oh, and Luna!
Welcome!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Potter says 'hello'!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww another new baby in cat chat! 
What a little poppet! x❤


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome and ask away. We like photos too.

Severus also needs at some point to have a boys op. Have a word at the vets about getting him done in the future and microchips. Is he going out when old enough?


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

He's adorable!! love all the Harry Potter names you've chosen for your ferrets too!! All you need now is a Dobby to add to the rest!!


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Love the HP names  
Some harry potter names I've used..
Dobby, Sedric (after Cedric, he was a snake so..Sssedric..lol), Luna, Harry, Blaise..and probably more that I can't think of atm as I'm half asleep

Hope he settles in well


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Welcome and ask away. We like photos too.
> 
> Severus also needs at some point to have a boys op. Have a word at the vets about getting him done in the future and microchips. Is he going out when old enough?


 We have an appointment on Wednesday to have him checked over, microchipped and his injections. I shall also be discussing neutering with the vet too .

When is the best time to have him 'done'? All of my ferrets are chipped and chopped as it were.

He will eventually go outside but I understand it is best to keep him in until he has had all of his inoculations and been neutered, does that sond right?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I had Blue female early neutered. See what your vet suggests as some don’t do it early. Blue is a big breed. 

About 4 months and deffo by 6. Tom cat piddle is noxious stuff and you don’t want any spraying in the house. 

Yes I would keep your kitten in until about 1 year old as they are still little and don’t have much sense


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

He is turning in to such a little personality already and I know it sounds silly but I am sure he has grown since Saturday!

He is discovering playing and spends ages batting one of those fishing rod type toys and chasing a little orange ball around. 

He has occasionally tested teeth and claws on my clothes but I put him down and try and distract him with something else. We do have a scratching post so in time I am sure he will use that.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

You might find you have to 'introduce' him to the scratching post ! When/if he starts scratches somewhere inappropriate just take him to the post and gently holding his front paws 'paddle' them against the post - he'll soon get the right idea 

Many, many years ago (c 1975) with one of my previous cats I tacked a carpet offcut around a door frame (flat was so small there wasn't room for posts !) - he loved it so much he would race down the hallway and launch himself onto it !!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> You might find you have to 'introduce' him to the scratching post ! When/if he starts scratches somewhere inappropriate just take him to the post and gently holding his front paws 'paddle' them against the post - he'll soon get the right idea
> 
> Many, many years ago (c 1975) with one of my previous cats I tacked a carpet offcut around a door frame (flat was so small there wasn't room for posts !) - he loved it so much he would race down the hallway and launch himself onto it !!!
> 
> View attachment 371604


 Thank you I will try that


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

He was so brave at the vets! She has confirmed that he is definitely a boy. He has had his first inoculations and his microchip fitted. She says he is nice and healthy and weighs a mighty 450 grams, this is slightly underweight for his age but she is not at all concerned. She will neuter him around Christmas time as long as he weighs 1.5kg. She is happy that he is on wet food and says that he will soon make up the tiny shortfall in weight.

So that is it, just the insurance to go now and my fearsome scary tiger will be all documented up!


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello to Severus, I have a Neville


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Only 450g! My goodness. He could be younger than you think.  still as long as he is doing well that’s all that matters!! I worked on a rough idea of 100g weight per week of age give or take

At 600g, my Joey was really underweight at only six weeks old but he is quite a large boy now so I think he had a large frame even then.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Only 450g! My goodness. He could be younger than you think.  still as long as he is doing well that's all that matters!!
> 
> At 600g, my Joey was really underweight at only six weeks old but he is quite a large boy now so I think he had a large frame even then.


The vet said that but then she said that looking at his build he is 8 weeks. The lady we bought him from literally put the litter up for sale when they reached 8 weeks. He was born on 10th August .


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> The vet said that but then she said that looking at his build he is 8 weeks. The lady we bought him from literally put the litter up for sale when they reached 8 weeks. He was born on 10th August .


That's good then if the vet agrees.

With people selling kittens they lie a LOT. In fact it seems they lie far more than they tell the truth about Kitten ages. My 5 week old joey was "9.5 weeks" apparently...

The reason they lie is because they sell kittens when they get expensive. From 6 weeks on they start eating more and more kitten food, for a whole litter it can easily be a box of pouches a day which people don't want to pay (whether an accidental litter or selling for profit, especially the latter)!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> That's good then if the vet agrees.
> 
> With people selling kittens they lie a LOT. In fact it seems they lie far more than they tell the truth about Kitten ages. My 5 week old joey was "9.5 weeks" apparently...
> 
> The reason they lie is because they sell kittens when they get expensive. From 6 weeks on they start eating more and more kitten food, for a whole litter it can easily be a box of pouches a day which people don't want to pay (whether an accidental litter or selling for profit, especially the latter)!


I am finding this out. I get the impression that the lady was genuine though .I saw mum and there were lots of toys etc, the small children were really sad about their kittens going and were very eager to tell me all about them. The lady told me that mum (who was there too) was an inside cat and her teenage son left the door open and she came back pregnant. She is going to use the money from the kittens to get her spayed so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I am finding this out. I get the impression that the lady was genuine though .I saw mum and there were lots of toys etc, the small children were really sad about their kittens going and were very eager to tell me all about them. The lady told me that mum (who was there too) was an inside cat and her teenage son left the door open and she came back pregnant. She is going to use the money from the kittens to get her spayed so it doesn't happen again.


The key thing is that it's in the past and Severus is doing well  in your shoes I would think he could be a bit younger so act accordingly ie just making sure he has plenty of socialisation for quite a while yet as it's key when they're young, try not to leave him for more than four hours at a time, stuff like that. And make sure he's eating plenty  if he does go off food or seems off for even a short amount of time, be quick to get to the vet just in case 

When Joey had his first vaccine he was nearer 13 weeks but it made him feel super rough for about 12 hours then he suddenly bounced back to normal! Bounce being the operative word!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> The key thing is that it's in the past and Severus is doing well  in your shoes I would think he could be a bit younger so act accordingly ie just making sure he has plenty of socialisation for quite a while yet as it's key when they're young, try not to leave him for more than four hours at a time, stuff like that. And make sure he's eating plenty  if he does go off food or seems off for even a short amount of time, be quick to get to the vet just in case
> 
> When Joey had his first vaccine he was nearer 13 weeks but it made him feel super rough for about 12 hours then he suddenly bounced back to normal! Bounce being the operative word!!


 He was very cuddly last night after his injection and then started to help me when I was trying to register his microchip.

I am going home each lunchtime too just to check he is okay and top up his food. I am not a huge fan of dry food for any of my pets, I only use it as a back up for my ferrets as they are raw fed. We bought wet food pouches for Severus and he ate a whole one during the course of yesterday. I spoke to the vet about transitioning him on to raw and she said that will be fine but to keep him on the pouches for a month so he does not have too many diet changes in a short time which I think is a good idea .

At the moment all his stuff is in the living room, litter tray behind the sofa etc and he has been more than happy there, I have started to notice that he is getting more inquisitive about the stairs though and in his own time I am sure he will venture up there too. I am going to put a litter tray up there too as I read that there should be one for every cat in the household and one spare.

Here he is helping me register his chip....


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I never knew I could disgust a kitten so much. I have just given him his Panacur paste for the first time. His facial expression was amazing and then he stalked off and looked at me with disgust. He is back sat on my shoulder now but still looking disappointingly at me.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, my fearsome tiger is gaining weight. After the vet said he was a little under weight, I thought I would see how he is getting on. He was 450 grams on Wednesday evening and this lunchtime he was 535 grams according to my kitchen scales. lets hope he continues in this vein. He seems to be getting more and more energy on the wet food, and loves chasing is feather fishing rod thing. 

Should he also have kitten milk? I forgot to ask the vet, we did put a little down on his first night but he was not at all interested.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus seems to have decided that he is a parrot. My shoulder is his place of chilling at the moment.

He has been so good today, Mr T is home and daughter has come home from uni for the night so we have gone from just me and him to having 3 people in the house. He was a bit wary at first but has played and had cuddles and strokes with both of them.

All this playing and meeting people is tiring though....


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He is a lambkin. I feel your pain about the hideous Panacur. When mine were babies I had to syringe the vile stuff into their mouths, and poor Teddy being a huge kitten had the biggest dose. Ended up with it up the walls, in my hair, all over Teddy but not in his mouth...if there is a conceivable alternative these days I will take it!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> He is a lambkin. I feel your pain about the hideous Panacur. When mine were babies I had to syringe the vile stuff into their mouths, and poor Teddy being a huge kitten had the biggest dose. Ended up with it up the walls, in my hair, all over Teddy but not in his mouth...if there is a conceivable alternative these days I will take it!


He has had his last dose for this month now. So no more until next month . However, it is very very hard being nine weeks old. I never realised that kittens could purr in their sleep...he sounds like a drill.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wet food obviously agrees with him. He has put on 200g since last week!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s so lovely to see his progress. If he is only 9/10 weeks these are key weeks socialising and training him so have lots of people round, use the vac and hairdryer around him, start harness training him if you can..all these sort of things should help him long term.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww he coming on really well! You’re doing a great job and he’s so tiny!!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It's so lovely to see his progress. If he is only 9/10 weeks these are key weeks socialising and training him so have lots of people round, use the vac and hairdryer around him, start harness training him if you can..all these sort of things should help him long term.


 We are doing lots of these things. I did the same when my daughter was a baby, I do not believe in keeping a quiet house...lol. I never thought of a harness, do you recommend any particular one?



Soozi said:


> Awww he coming on really well! You're doing a great job and he's so tiny!!!


 Thank you  .We are making quite a team although it makes me laugh that he has loads of toys and he spends 10 minutes playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So today my heart melted just a little bit. For the first time when I came home from work her came bounding up to me and when I bent over to him he purred and rolled over for me to stroke his belly


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bonding.....its a lovely feeling


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww that feeling is priceless


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

You see my lovely Hooman, I know how to use the scratching post, I just choose not to sometimes... And yes, I ignore the bottom and go to the next level, and yes I go the other side instead of the safe thing and stay on the platform because that is how I roll.


----------



## Rhea mother of Zeus (May 8, 2018)

Aw hello, Severus. What a little cutie!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Some kittens are already separated from mum by 8 weeks. Miss Milo was.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Some kittens are already separated from mum by 8 weeks. Miss Milo was.


Sev was too, he is 10 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Lovely tabby and what a posh name! ☺


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Lovely tabby and what a posh name! ☺


I am a Harry Potter fan, all my ferrets are named after the characters so I carried it on to my kitten. If he was a girl he would be called Minerva.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww disappointed!!

If he was a girl he should have been Myrtle!!!!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Or Luna!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> Or Luna!!


I already have a Luna. My ferrets are called Harry, Ron, Luna, Gilderoy (Gil) and Filius (Fil) .We also had our beautiful Lady Hernione, but she died earlier this year .


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Aaaww!! Sorry to hear about Hermione all great names being a HP fan myself, Ginny would be good)


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> Aaaww!! Sorry to hear about Hermione all great names being a HP fan myself, Ginny would be good)


 My sister carried on the tradition and called her dog Ginny when. She got her last year. I quite fancy a Molly and Albus too.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So today Severus is 10 weeks old, he is much more confident now and wanders around the house at will. We have moved his litter tray into the hall with no accidents, he weighs 700g and he absolutely loves this felt snake thing. All in all a successful first fortnight.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He’s so adorable! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, he is still growing like an absolute demon. he has now decided it is fun to sleep down under the quilt when I am in bed instead of on top of it. He was most put out at the weekend when Al was home and taking up too much space. He was a bit wary when we came home but soon remembered who he was and settled down for fuss while I was at Scouts on Friday.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He's so adorable:Kiss


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Which ball am I supposed to chase? I have learned today that chasing balls is fun but I don't know which to choose!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

"Mummy, I'm only small, how am I supposed to decide such things on my own?" 

Gorgeous boy. Hop in the teleporter, Oscar can help you choose


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Mummy, I'm only small, how am I supposed to decide such things on my own?"
> 
> Gorgeous boy. Hop in the teleporter, Oscar can help you choose


 I am doing my best to grow Oscar, this is my second new pouch today and I am wolfing it down. I am in a particularly fishy mood, first pouch was coley and this one is salmon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, perhaps they *are* related...Oscar does love a fishy flavoured pouch  Good boy Severus, eating all your dinner.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am convinced this kitten is part bendy spring. I just need to work out how to attach a gif file...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> I am convinced this kitten is part bendy spring. I just need to work out how to attach a gif file...


He is coming on a treat! You're doing a brilliant job he's just gorgeous! xxx❤


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So here I am. Today I am 11 weeks old and I weigh 830 grams which means I have nearly doubled my weight in the three weeks I have lived with my new Hoomans. They cannot remember what the house was like without me and even though I sometimes forget they don't have fur and that I have claws, their heart sings a little bit when they come home and I come running up to them.

I am discovering what I really love to eat and what I just put up with to get to the good stuff. I love any of the pouches Hooman gives me which have fish in them, I wolf them down like I haven't been fed ever. I also like chicken, lamb and turkey and put up with beef because I have to.

I have also discovered that the most comfortable place to sleep is on Hooman mother's chest. She is learning to sew and crochet round me.....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> So here I am. Today I am 11 weeks old and I weigh 830 grams which means I have nearly doubled my weight in the three weeks I have lived with my new Hoomans. They cannot remember what the house was like without me and even though I sometimes forget they don't have fur and that I have claws, their heart sings a little bit when they come home and I come running up to them.
> 
> I am discovering what I really love to eat and what I just put up with to get to the good stuff. I love any of the pouches Hooman gives me which have fish in them, I wolf them down like I haven't been fed ever. I also like chicken, lamb and turkey and put up with beef because I have to.
> 
> ...


❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Severus, you are a handsome little devil, aren't you? I"m glad your Hooman is learning that she needs to do anything she wants to do only if it fits in with you 

Thanks for the update @Tawny75 - you are doing so brilliantly with him! Gorgeous to read.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, Hooman has given me a new sort of food today. It comes in a tin and not a pouch and it seems very nice. I have had half a bowl so far. It will help me grow into the ferocious tiger I know I am destined to be....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Did you get a snackie for pudding Severus


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Did you get a snackie for pudding Severus


I most certainly did. I like the chicken one and the beef one so far. The chicken one I ate straight away, the beef one I batted around the living room a bit.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 374109
> Well, Hooman has given me a new sort of food today. It comes in a tin and not a pouch and it seems very nice. I have had half a bowl so far. It will help me grow into the ferocious tiger I know I am destined to be....
> View attachment 374108


He is so absolutely scrumptious I could kidnap him in a heartbeat!! 
Actually come to think of it I don't live that far away......


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> He is so absolutely scrumptious I could kidnap him in a heartbeat!!
> Actually come to think of it I don't live that far away......


Dear Catchat, should Severus go missing, he will have been catnapped by @huckybuck , please can you retrieve him for me....thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes, I can help with the retrieval, no problem at all. 

*mwaaa haaaa haaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, I can help with the retrieval, no problem at all.
> 
> *mwaaa haaaa haaaaaaaaa*


Bad @Mrs Funkin!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I am on a growth spurt again. So far today I have eaten 3/4of a tin of Grau kitten, 1 pouch of salmon wet food and I am now chomping through a pouch of wet food with turkey. Hooman says I am growing by the hour. Today I weighed 920 grams!

Also, we cats know that the bestest place to have a wash when you have had a lovely meal is on your Hooman.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

They do eat a lot it seems, Jack eats more than Biggles who is about 2.5 years:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Tawny75 he is just beautiful, he's doing wonderfully in your care. Lucky woman being the human cushion


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Summercat said:


> They do eat a lot it seems, Jack eats more than Biggles who is about 2.5 years:Cat


 I could not get over it today. Every time I have turned round his bowl has been empty. He has a big tum for a couple of hours and then goes and uses his tray and is ready to fill his tum again!



Mrs Funkin said:


> @Tawny75 he is just beautiful, he's doing wonderfully in your care. Lucky woman being the human cushion


 Thank you. It would not be as easy if I did not have everyone one here to get advice from. I am a voracious reader and have really enjoyed some threads on here.

Hopefully within a couple of weeks he will have a friend, we are waiting to hear from some local rescues.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a beautiful pic @Tawny75 .
What's the Grau kitten like? Could you post a pic please? I've been dithering about getting it. Ollie refused the Feringa kitten but is eating the adult Feringa duck n veal


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> That's a beautiful pic @Tawny75 .
> What's the Grau kitten like? Could you post a pic please? I've been dithering about getting it. Ollie refused the Feringa kitten but is eating the adult Feringa duck n veal


 I have given him Carny kitten this morning and compared to that it is very dense and very thick. I shall give him some more probably tomorrow or Saturday and take some pictures for you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I have given him Carny kitten this morning and compared to that it is very dense and very thick. I shall give him some more probably tomorrow or Saturday and take some pictures for you


Thank you.
Ollie absolutely refused the AC kitten beef, chicken and rabbit but is eating the baby pate.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Question - Severus still uses his teeth, not in an aggressive way but just generally. He doesn't break skin and it is more annoying that painful. I am wondering could it be an attention thing


SbanR said:


> Thank you.
> Ollie absolutely refused the AC kitten beef, chicken and rabbit but is eating the baby pate.


Here you go. Severus is now tucking into another tin so I took pictures.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmmmm, yes. Does look quite solid, certainly value for money. Might well include a tray in my next order thanks Tawny


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is only an idea but I wondering if you could get him a small teething dog toy? Say no firmly when he wants to bite your hands. My rescue friend had a cat like this and It took ages for her to stop him doing it. Is it more like knawing than biting?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I try to keep a stuffed toy or kickeroo handy in various spots for when Jack decides to play bite. He is very gentle, probably learned in part from playing with Biggles.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Soozi said:


> This is only an idea but I wondering if you could get him a small teething dog toy? Say no firmly when he wants to bite your hands. My rescue friend had a cat like this and It took ages for her to stop him doing it. Is it more like knawing than biting?


 I may well try this, like I said it is not painful, he doesn't break the skin it is almost like it is a grooming thing.

Then he just looks innocent and falls asleep like this.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Joey occasionally has a nibble - with him it’s not a grooming thing but a mixture of affection and play. He almost immediately follows it up with licking, which is sweet! He used to be really bad for it and we managed to train it out of him with toys and such. Now it’s only when he has “crazy kitty face” that he might even think about it. Or when I’m sleeping and he wants something my toes get a VERY LIGHT nibble. He knows exactly what he’s doing!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Joey occasionally has a nibble - with him it's not a grooming thing but a mixture of affection and play. He almost immediately follows it up with licking, which is sweet! He used to be really bad for it and we managed to train it out of him with toys and such. Now it's only when he has "crazy kitty face" that he might even think about it. Or when I'm sleeping and he wants something my toes get a VERY LIGHT nibble. He knows exactly what he's doing!!


That is how I would describe it, a light nibble, When I am settling down to sleep he will have a quick nibble on my arm or my leg if he is worming his way down the bed towards my feet. I will keep persevering with the toys, he will come good in the end.

In other news, we are going tomorrow to see a rescue kitten called Lily, she is about 6 weeks older than Sev so he may get a friend soon. If not then he will stay an only cat until he is fully grown and we will re visit the situation then.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck, hope the meeting with Lily goes well


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck. Pics please


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Good luck, hope the meeting with Lily goes well





SbanR said:


> Good luck. Pics please


Thank you  This is the picture the foster lady has sent me. I shall take more if I am able.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What a pretty girl. Her name suits her, and she has such neat bootees


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> What a pretty girl. Her name suits her, and she has such neat bootees


We thought that too. Also, she already has an HP name and it connects to one of my favourite quotes from the books.

Dumbledore watched her fly away, and as her silvery glow faded he turned back to Snape, and his eyes were full of tears.

"After all this time?"

"Always," said Snape.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww she’s stunning ❤ 

When’s she moving in  xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

She’s lovely! Lily, after HP’s mum! Excellent choice, really does suit her, hope severus has a sister very soon.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

OMG how perfect to have a little Lily and Severus.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh lily is beautiful! ❤❤❤


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Lily is a little beauty!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, we have reserved her. We are waiting to be contacted about a home check and to schedule her in to be neutered. She is 21 weeks old and utterly beautiful. She seems huge compared to Severus but he will soon catch up. Here are more photos of her.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely :Cat


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Well, we have reserved her. We are waiting to be contacted about a home check and to schedule her in to be neutered. She is 21 weeks old and utterly beautiful. She seems huge compared to Severus but he will soon catch up. Here are more photos of her.
> View attachment 374527
> View attachment 374529


Congratulations!! She's beautiful!! Love her long whiskers


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, time for our Saturday update. Today I am 12 weeks old and I have lived with my Hoomans for 4 weeks and have settled in tremendously.

Originally when my Hoomans got me, they decided that I would not be allowed on the beds and bought me a lovely bed to sleep in. That went out of the window after the second day, I now go where I like and sleep on every surface I want to. I have my Hoomans wrapped round my paws, so much so they are adopting a friend for me!

When I arrived here, the vet said I was a little under weight so I have made it my mission to get where I should be. My Hooman feeds me lots of different wet food and I am also loving the tinned food she has bought for me to try. She put me in that bowl on the scales this morning and told me I was a very clever boy as I now weigh 1.03kg. she is very very proud of me.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lucky boy Severus to sleep on the beds and get a friend 
Looking forward to seeing you with Lily.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Severus, you are such a good boy, what a fabulous weight gain too! Tell your Hooman she will have to buy you a set of baby weighing scales from eBay at this rate, as you'll not be fitting in the kitchen scales for much longer  

I hope you are excited to be getting a little big sister, you well and truly have your Hoomans under your paw. Just look at them with those beautiful eyes and you can request anything.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yay well done beautiful boy. You are coming on leaps and bounds ❤

Happy 1 month @ home anniversary ❤ You’re a lucky boy to be getting yourself such a beautiful new big sister xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good boy Severus. You keep on chomping down on all that food so you'll grow into a big strapping lad. 

You're doing a magnificent job of training your hooman. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

The lady from the shelter is coming tonight for my home check, and they are going to try and get Lily neutered this week. As long as everything goes fine she will be coming home to us when she has recovered from the op. We are very excited about this here and just getting everything we need in place


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OM goodness - how on earth have I missed this???? 

I am so excited for you and hope intros go easily and well. Lily is adorable!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's so exciting, she's gorgeous!!

I bet Severus will love having a friend :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now this meeting I can’t wait to see, Lily you are going to be one lucky young lady x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You’re such a sweetie, I wanna snuggle you so much Severus.
You have your hoomans right under your paw.
Think it maybe time for your hooman to buy a set of baby scales as you’re growing up little man.
Everything crossed the home check goes well later, Lily is a little beauty. They are going to have such fun together.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

What a lovely grown boy you have become Servrus.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

You are all so lovely, Severus and I really fell on our feet when we landed here


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

She’s so lovely and I love her name too. Snape will finally find happiness if not in the book in your house lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lily is gorgeous, must have been meant with that name. She and Severus will make a lovely pair.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus totally charmed the lady from the rescue. He laid in his radiator bed looking all sweet and cute. We have passed our home check so as soon as Lily has recovered from her spay we will be able to take her home. Hopefully she will be spayed at some point this week. 

The lady thanked me for adopting her and said it looks like she will be as happy as anything here as Sev has lots of toys and things to play with.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's brilliant news!!!

Told you the toys and bed work lol!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Yay that’s fantastic news
Ahh they are going to have such fun together x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well they have just messaged, Lily was neutered today and should be ready to come home by the end of the week/weekend!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Brilliant yay lily coming to you.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus has just earned every penny we will ever spend on him. I just came in to the kitchen to find him killing a spider. He is my hero


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ticking along nicely here. Lily is recovering well from her spay and we are hoping that perhaps we can pick her up on Friday.

Severus had his second injections today and is still not talking to me. At the moment I am trying to crochet and he has plonked himself in the middle of my blanket while I am trying to work round him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so envious of your crochet skills @Tawny75 - I am seriously creatively and craft challenged!

Poor Severus and his jabs. I wish we could explain to them that it's for their own good. He obviously just wants you to pay attention to him and not crochet


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That is one beautiful blanket and little Severus well he’s just scrumptious.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so envious of your crochet skills @Tawny75 - I am seriously creatively and craft challenged!
> 
> Poor Severus and his jabs. I wish we could explain to them that it's for their own good. He obviously just wants you to pay attention to him and not crochet


Thank you, I love to crochet, knit and sew, I find it so relaxing and I can just lose myself in it. This blanket is very unique, I am actually making it for me. In the last 25 years I have only ever made myself a shawl and some socks, everything else has been gifts for other people. So my family insisted I made something for me.

As for Severus, I was given a little purr earlier so I am hoping I am beginning to be forgiven. The vet was ever so pleased with his weight though and we are in schedule for neutering at Christmas .



Citruspips said:


> That is one beautiful blanket and little Severus well he's just scrumptious.


 Thank you on both counts, it is one to cover my bed, green white and purple are my favourite colours as well as being the colours of the Women's Suffrage Movement which is something I am fascinated by.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Ticking along nicely here. Lily is recovering well from her spay and we are hoping that perhaps we can pick her up on Friday.
> 
> Severus had his second injections today and is still not talking to me. At the moment I am trying to crochet and he has plonked himself in the middle of my blanket while I am trying to work round him.
> 
> View attachment 374994


That blanket is beautiful (when I finally took eyes off the gorgeous Severus)

I love, love the colours!! Would look fabulous on my sofa in the kitchen....

If ever you think of doing commissions...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That baby is seriously scrumptious Tawny
What a Christmas present for him though:Woot
How long do you think it will it take for him to forgive you


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning @Tawny75 hope Severus has forgiven you now & you've had lots of snuggles.
He is such a little cutie :Kiss
Your blanket is beautiful x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus did forgive me eventually. He also seems to be over his latest tething/biting phase and let me sleep. Yay on both counts


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

What an adorable fur ball he is


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have just been talking to Lily's fosterer, we will be picking her up at lunchtime on Saturday. Slightly nervy about bringing her home though, as apparently she screamed all the way to the vet and screamed all the way home again. It would appear she does not like cars at all, we are in for a fun 40 minute journey home...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Saturday 

Buy some calming spray, spray your car the night before and the clothes you are going to wear!

So excited for you. I so hope Severus and Lily fall madly in love


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Saturday
> 
> Buy some calming spray, spray your car the night before and the clothes you are going to wear!
> 
> So excited for you. I so hope Severus and Lily fall madly in love


Thank you, I have bought some spray. I am so excited, I shall have to remember to ask one of the mods to change the title of this thread too!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Look at our pretty new thread title, thank you @Matrod

25 hours and counting until we pick her up! This is her write up on the website.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Really exciting! :Joyful Will you let her out when she’s old enough? Is she neutered now? Wish you many years of happiness! She’s super gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Really exciting! :Joyful Will you let her out when she's old enough? Is she neutered now? Wish you many years of happiness! She's super gorgeous! xxx


I am not clock watching, I am not, I am not....heheheheh

She has been neutered, she was done on Monday and came through with flying colours. They will both be let out when they are old enough, we are going to get a micro chipped cat flap on the back door, but that will not be until next summer.

She is beautiful, I so wanted one who would look very different to Severus and I definitely have that!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

She is a pretty Poppet, exciting times. Severus won’t know what’s going on! X


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

She sounds lovely! Not long now, I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

See how grown up I am. I can get up in to this windowsill now. I feel my Hooman may have to move this bowl to somewhere else....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lily is a cutie. Wonder what Severus will make of her tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Severus, do you think there's a little goldfishy in there to play with? Beautiful boy (don't worry, everyone will still love you even when you have a new sister xx).


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

aww she’s a very beautiful and very lucky little girl ❤


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

She really is a little beauty! And sounds like you'll have a bundle of fun heading your way reading her write up exciting times ahead! Yes, wonder what Severus will make of his new big sis


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> See how grown up I am. I can get up in to this windowsill now. I feel my Hooman may have to move this bowl to somewhere else....
> 
> View attachment 375187


And the owl too


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Have a good journey. All the best for you and Lilly!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a lovely exciting day


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Today’s the day!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Have a lovely exciting day


We will. I have just given Severus his last breakfast on his own. In 6 hours she will be on her way home with us.

Look, he is a coiled spring....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good morning, beautiful mini loaf 

Hope all goes well collecting Lily @Tawny75 i look forward to the update later.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo happy gotcha day for Lily, hope everything goes really well today.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So exciting, she’s s beauty too.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy, exciting day


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, whoop whoop today’s the day, oh Severus you’ll going to have a play mate very soon little fella. You & Lily are going to have such fun
Happy Gotcha day Lily.

Hope Lily doesn’t scream to much on the way home
Safe travel there & back

Look forward to an update later xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lily and Severus is all I can think of today! I hope journey is scream free and Severus and Lily fall madly in love x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, please, another Jack/ Mr B Story would be perfect!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We are home Lily did not scream too much. Some meowing but we had the feliway and Elgar going. She is currently in her carrier in the living room. Sev has been up to say hello and then she hissed so he has backed off. She is currently growling a little, we will open her carrier about 2 and see how they get on.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww I a, so glad the journey was better than anticipated 

Gotta love Severus trying to say hello, Lily must be feeling a little frightened xxxxxx

Keeping all crossed here for a calmer afternoon xxx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Might Lily do better in a small "safe room" to start with? Where she is there looks quite busy, big and also has a strange (to her) cat in it.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Shrike said:


> Might Lily do better in a small "safe room" to start with? Where she is there looks quite busy, big and also has a strange (to her) cat in it.


 We will see. She is a lot bigger than Severus so should not be scared. The hissing and growling has stopped now, they are just eyeing eachother up.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lily is making herself at home. We have had minor hissing, a couple of growls from Lily and Severus is just stalking her and chirping.

He is now sat on me in his normal position while Lily explores.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That sounds absolutely great!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

She is a pretty girl, must be so confusing for her bless her little white socks.

Severus is obviously watching from safety, he is a good boy allowing another cat to explore his territory x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lily looks so pretty:Cat
Play it by ear, it may be good to put her in a safe room as said, for a bit or overnight if it is a bit overwhelming for her.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well we are two hours in and it is all still good. Lily is wandering around with Severus following her at a distance. At first Lily hissed then growled and Sev ran and hid, now if shes hisses at him he ignores her.

Sev has been out and has some food so does not seem stressed by her presence. We have shown Lily where her food and litter tray are but she has yet to use them.

No hissing for about half an hour now so I am feeling cautiously optimistic.

*Edited because I type like a drunk person.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

She's beautiful, I've no experience if cars getting to know each other, but ignoring doesn't seem a bad sign?

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It sounds like perfectly normal behaviour and pretty non threatening in all honesty!!

Sev is intrigued and wanting to be friends by the sound of it and Lilly is simply warning him to keep a distance at the moment. She's going to be slightly more worried because she's in a strange home. Once she knows Sev isn't a threat I reckon she'll settle quickly.

When she's had some food see if you can entice a bit of play - maybe let Sev have a go with her watching - that takes his eyes of Lily and then try to get her involved as well. 

Don't be alarmed if you still get the occasional warning hiss from her if he gets too close I reckon in a day or two they will be friends!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww she is really lovely!

It all sounds like it's going pretty well, I bet they'll be firm friends soon! 

@huckybuck 's suggestion of getting them playing is a great one, I always find things like feather wands/flying frenzys really good for intros.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed, play was the only thing that stopped Loulou giving Libby the death stare!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We have been playing with wands and they have strictly been ignoring eachother. Sev then settled down for a nap while Lily had a wander round the living room and a bat of a ball or two. She then noticed him asleep, stood and stared for a couple of seconds then launched at him - hissed batted him with a paw twice and then ran away upstairs! Sev kind of sat there as if to say ' Do you mind, I was napping'. He has now gone back into his radiator bed and Lily is laid in the stairs. 

It is all go here!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We have reached an impasse here in introduction corner. Lily is sat with Mr T on one side of the room and Sev is sat with me and they are just staring at each other...

I took my first ever panorama photo taken show you.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> We have reached an impasse here in introduction corner. Lily is sat with Mr T on one side of the room and Sev is sat with me and they are just staring at each other...
> 
> I took my first ever panorama photo taken show you.
> View attachment 375374


Aw they may be spread out but they both look relaxed, which is really good


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

To be in the same room without a major issue is a great start!!! Onwards and upwards. 3 days I reckon!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope you all had a good night, how are the kits today?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We have had a very quiet night. Lily has created herself a safe space on the bottom shelf of the bookcase in the study and retreats up there. She hasn't eaten anything yet, but we have put food and water up there, there is also a litter tray. Sev fell asleep on my chair last night and stayed there, he came in for loves this morning and went in the study to see Lily. We now have a standoff again, the occasional hiss from Lily and they are just staring at each other. I shall change Lily's food, I put down chicken flavour as the shelter said it was her favourite, but she hasn't touched it, so I shall try an other sort. They said she eats anything as they do not pick and choose the donations they get, so maybe a different one would be more appetising for her.

Other than that, not much has happened.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww she is a cutie! Sounds as though they will soon become friends! Congratulations hun! xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lily has now had a bit of food and is getting braver. Severus continues to chirp at her and then ignore her occasional growl and hiss. I am sure it will all be fine soon.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Progress...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking fab to me after less than 24 hours!!!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Progress...
> View attachment 375526


Definitely progress!! It's only been 1 day! So looking good.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks lovely and very promising.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So this morning we have more progress. Lily now does not bolt upstairs and she slept downstairs on the sofa instead of her safe room upstairs. She is a lot more relaxed and happy. Severus keeps trying to play with her by catching her tail, she occasionally hisses at him and now when she growls it is more half hearted and not as intimidating and he just ignores her.

I have today off work just to make sure she is settled. This is today's progress picture with them both almost on my lap.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

That looks like good progress


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's brilliant. I'm sure Lily will come round with Severus very soon, she's got a lot of new things to get used to.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Exactly, we are leaving them to do things in their own time. It is fascinating to watch though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking good! I think we have a match! Lol! xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's great progress! :Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well we have a whole new dynamic going on now. I have kept their food bowls separate as was suggested, I have the double bowls so I have one either side of the kitchen, I split a pouch of food between the two bowls and have another double bowl of water in a third corner. So this morning, I put turkey flavour in one set of bowls and lamb in the other set. I went in to make a cup of tea and they are both eating from the same double bowl. I went to get my phone to take a picture but by the time I got back they had separated off again.

@Mrs Funkin I have a set of maternity scales on order so I can monitor their weight, Sev no longer stays in the mixing bowl long enough for me to register it.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s really great progress!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds lovely


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Huge positive progress :Cat:Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, things here continue to progress. This evening we have had nose touching and Severus has licked Lily for about 10 seconds!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Well, things here continue to progress. This evening we have had nose touching and Severus has licked Lily for about 10 seconds!


Oooh - I think firm friendship is coming!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Eating from the same bowl is acceptance - brilliant and a lick even better. By tomorrow night I reckon they will be playing together!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

More pics


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

That's brilliant and I agree I also want to see more pics


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Well, things here continue to progress. This evening we have had nose touching and Severus has licked Lily for about 10 seconds!


That's great news!! Eating together and Severus giving her a quick wash!! Brilliant!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

This was taken not 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh look how little Severus looks next to Lily. Good boy Severus, sharing your new home and family so well


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Al, you can see the size difference  lovely update


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miss Lily has found her place to call her own, she sits here and watched the birds outside.








Severus likes to sit on the back of my chair and watch Lily.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How lovely to see them eating together :Cat Lily looks very happy on her bird watching perch too!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Little Severus and Big Lily  How sweet xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

More pictures taken over the last couple of days

Mad 10 minutes running round the furniture this morning before work










But Hooman, you know I need to help you do the Scout Hut accounts










Why wont these balls do as I want them too?










We will sit here just long enough for you to take a picture and then I am going to swat Severus on the nose










Ho Yes, I have such long legs to match my long tail!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> More pictures taken over the last couple of days
> 
> Ho Yes, I have such long legs to match my long tail!
> 
> View attachment 375685


I was going to say, she had such a long tail in one of those first pictures, and those legs!! My word!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She has such a long tail - I noticed that too!!

And little Sev's looks tiny in comparison lol!!

I do think it's amazing how different parts grow at different times and speeds - fascinating!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So I have come home at lunch time and my new scales have arrived so here is my update.

Today Severus is 13 weeks and 2 days old, and Lily is 22 weeks. Severus weighs 1.25 kg so is almost roughly where he should be, Lily weighs 2.31kg and is solid muscle.

Severus is standing up to Lily more and they alternate between playing, chasing and actively ignoring each other. I have come home at lunchtime and this is the view.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Tawny75 
Nice view!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> Nice view!


It is indeed, sadly I have to go back to work after an hour


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What a brilliant scene to come home to! I think it’s going really well. Yay!!!! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Couldn’t be any better!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lovely picture


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> So I have come home at lunch time and my new scales have arrived so here is my update.
> 
> Today Severus is 13 weeks and 2 days old, and Lily is 22 weeks. Severus weighs 1.25 kg so is almost roughly where he should be, Lily weighs 2.31kg and is solid muscle.
> 
> ...


Ok so someone is ruling the roost lol!!

Sev is subservient!! Women rule!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> So I have come home at lunch time and my new scales have arrived so here is my update.
> 
> Today Severus is 13 weeks and 2 days old, and Lily is 22 weeks. Severus weighs 1.25 kg so is almost roughly where he should be, Lily weighs 2.31kg and is solid muscle.
> 
> ...


Oh bless them! Baby Severus you will soon learn how to handle her! Xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so someone is ruling the roost lol!!
> 
> Sev is subservient!! Women rule!


 Only for a short time though I feel.



ewelsh said:


> Oh bless them! Baby Severus you will soon learn how to handle her! Xx


I think Severus has started to get the upper hand, last night there was much hanging round her neck and mad chasing round the living room going on. This morning Severus decided that 5.30am was the time for me to get up by pawing at my cheek, when we went downstairs (Lily now sleeps on the sofa), there was nose touching and joint eating again.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know this is another picture of them eating together but it melts my heart every time. Here for your delectation and delight is Miss Lily enjoying some tuna food and Master Severus enjoying some turkey.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well they have definitely accepted they both live here and are both part of the family that’s for sure!! 

3 days in and you are able to leave alone together without any problems. I think you can safely say speedy intros worked on this occasion!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lily puts up with this energetic grooming for about two minutes. She then wallops him and comes and sits on the arm of my chair. Severus then climbs up and looks longingly at him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Lily puts up with this energetic grooming for about two minutes. She then wallops him and comes and sits on the arm of my chair. Severus then climbs up and looks longingly at him.
> View attachment 375992
> View attachment 375993
> View attachment 375994


Aww it's so heart warming!!

And I still adore that blanket!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know it is only minutes since my last post and I apologise but this is such a cute picture. I have two sleeping cats on me and I want a cuppa!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aww it's so heart warming!!
> 
> And I still adore that blanket!!


I have just realised I said him and not her!

The blanket is so easy, just look up corner to corner blanket on YouTube


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s the colours!!! 

Awww awww awwww - you are one lucky slave!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I know it is only minutes since my last post and I apologise but this is such a cute picture. I have two sleeping cats on me and I want a cuppa!
> View attachment 375997


You can hang on for a cuppa but when you have to hang on for a wee!!!:Woot

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So many pictures today. I can't remember who's cat has a dual colour paw and I have just realised that Lily does too.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 376001
> So many pictures today. I can't remember who's cat has a dual colour paw and I have just realised that Lily does too.


Aww I love chocolate drop paw pads ❤

Your little beauties are doing so well xx winter evenings snuggled up with the cats = my definition of perfect ❤ They are doing so well together xx

Congratulations ❤


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I am officially a cat slave. Overnight one of them was sick outside my bedroom door. Not sure which one but there was a tiny little pile to greet me this morning. 

They are both running round like mad things at the moment so I am pretty sure they are okay.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 376001
> So many pictures today. I can't remember who's cat has a dual colour paw and I have just realised that Lily does too.


Joey does but not sure how visible they are here!



















Here we go a pinky toe


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> Well I am officially a cat slave. Overnight one of them was sick outside my bedroom door. Not sure which one but there was a tiny little pile to greet me this morning.
> 
> They are both running round like mad things at the moment so I am pretty sure they are okay.


Ahh, the joys of cat vom  I find the Vanish Pet carpet spray rather useful...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahh, the joys of cat vom  I find the Vanish Pet carpet spray rather useful...


I have the Astonish one, it was a lovely thing to wake up to. I am not sure who it belonged to though. The only thing new this week was a can of Almo kitten food, Lily wolfed it down last night. Maybe it didn't agree with her .


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So nice to see Servus and Lilly getting on so well and quickly.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is now the fifth pouch of food between them. I feel a growth spurt coming again! Lily really is a messy eater, Severus leaves barely a crumb around his bowl, not so Miss Lily!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Tawny75 
Biggles, is a very neat eater but I leave a kitchen cleaning cloth under Jacks dish now.:Shy


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

All Severus wants is to play with Lily's tail.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 376001
> So many pictures today. I can't remember who's cat has a dual colour paw and I have just realised that Lily does too.


That would be my Lorelei 










Lily's paw is just so cute too!


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> We thought that too. Also, she already has an HP name and it connects to one of my favourite quotes from the books.
> 
> Dumbledore watched her fly away, and as her silvery glow faded he turned back to Snape, and his eyes were full of tears.
> 
> ...


Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!

It fits so perfectly! Severus and Lily! Meant to be!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Well I am officially a cat slave. Overnight one of them was sick outside my bedroom door. Not sure which one but there was a tiny little pile to greet me this morning.
> 
> They are both running round like mad things at the moment so I am pretty sure they are okay.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahh, the joys of cat vom  I find the Vanish Pet carpet spray rather useful...





Tawny75 said:


> I have the Astonish one, it was a lovely thing to wake up to. I am not sure who it belonged to though. The only thing new this week was a can of Almo kitten food, Lily wolfed it down last night. Maybe it didn't agree with her .


Biotex is fab. I found vanish would strip the colour from some of my carpets so scared to use it now. I use biotex for the lot - vom, poo, laundry.. and it's lots cheaper lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not had that problem as yet @huckybuck - is it just the stain removing powder Biotex, or do you have something else? You know, just in case.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, here is our update for this week.

Our lovely Severus is 14 weeks old today, he now weighs 1.32kg which is nearly on target for his 100g for every week. He still creates merry hell for Lily and will not leave her alone, she puts up with it for a few minutes at a time and then goes all big sister on him. He loves to climb the cat tree and now responds to the treat jar rattling. The biting is getting a lot less, as we are going with the stop playing and either move away or put him down on the ground. He still bites occasionally but nothing like it was. His favourite place to sit is still on my shoulder and he loves to sleep on my chest.

Little Miss Lily is 23 weeks old, she has been with us a week now but it feels like forever. She is eating well and now weighs 2.38 kg She is gaining in confidence and for the first time last night spent part of it asleep on our bed. Her purr is so deep that she sounds like a pneumatic drill. She loves the new cat tree we have and spends hours laid at the top observing the rest of the room. She is definitely a jumper and can cover huge heights in one go. She will do anything for a scratch under the chin and a stroke of the ears. She has the longest tail and legs I have seen and has already stolen our hearts.

Together they have made my life complete. I miss Mr T terribly when he is at work all week and though I love my ferrets these two just make me happy. They come to greet me when I come in the door and play or fuss in the evenings when I feel most alone. Thanks to them I have 'met' all on here too, and this place never fails to make me smile every day


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not had that problem as yet @huckybuck - is it just the stain removing powder Biotex, or do you have something else? You know, just in case.


Yes just the box of powder Mrs F - I use hot water and as much powder as I think the stain will need. Sometimes it might need a second attempt but it's always got everything out eventually.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> So, here is our update for this week.
> 
> Our lovely Severus is 14 weeks old today, he now weighs 1.32kg which is nearly on target for his 100g for every week. He still creates merry hell for Lily and will not leave her alone, she puts up with it for a few minutes at a time and then goes all big sister on him. He loves to climb the cat tree and now responds to the treat jar rattling. The biting is getting a lot less, as we are going with the stop playing and either move away or put him down on the ground. He still bites occasionally but nothing like it was. His favourite place to sit is still on my shoulder and he loves to sleep on my chest.
> 
> ...


A lovely update hun! They change your life don't they! xxx❤❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Soozi said:


> A lovely update hun! They change your life don't they! xxx❤❤xxx


They certainly do.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, we have settled slightly into a routine here. Lily and Severus both start off sleeping on my bed, Lily then disappears, we are not sure where but we think she has made herself a safe space on the bottom of a shelf in the hall.

Sev thinks that most mornings I should be up by 6-6.30 and tells me so by licking me or patting my face.

I come home every lunchtime to give them more food and generally fuss and play for half an hour or so. Both of them now come to greet me at the door and once I have settled for the evening then mad time starts. They chase each other all over the house, up the stairs, across the beds and down again. Between them there is just under 4kg of cat and they sound like a herd of elephants.

I am loving having their company though, even if they do only use me for sleeping on...lol

This was taken at lunchtime with the chase round the house about to start...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> So, we have settled slightly into a routine here. Lily and Severus both start off sleeping on my bed, Lily then disappears, we are not sure where but we think she has made herself a safe space on the bottom of a shelf in the hall.
> 
> Sev thinks that most mornings I should be up by 6-6.30 and tells me so by licking me or patting my face.
> 
> ...


Lol! Let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW that looks so great, I bet you're really glad you took the plunge with Lily.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> AW that looks so great, I bet you're really glad you took the plunge with Lily.


I certainly am glad. Having two is great fun


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are so funny, I just love the difference in their sizes.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

They are amazing!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have discovered something else tonight. Lily absolutely loves to be brushed, when it was snack time I thought I would see if she would let me use the tangle teaser on her. Both her and Severus loved it, Lily more than Sev, she kept going under my hand so I brushed her again. Then she turned round so I did the other side.

They are both shiny and soft now.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

That's so sweet... Lola prefers to be brushed that stroked


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well my fascination for these two rascals deepens every day. This morning I woke up to find the empty laundry basket at the bottom of the stairs. I am pretty sure I don't have a poltergeist so I am assuming they have dragged it off the bed in my daughter's room and it ended up down the stairs.

So update on Severus - This week he is 15 weeks old and weighs 1.45kg and is a handsome mischievous little boy. He is still using teeth but it gets less and less, I am continuing with the sharp no and putting him down on the floor as the kickers seem to have lost interest for him. He does not use claws at all when playing with me and if I give him a kicker he just pushes it away.








Our Miss Lily is 24 weeks old and the most beautiful thing. She weighs 2.55kg and is so very affectionate and purrs amazingly when she is stroked. She loves to play with soft toys and bats everything around she can find, from pegs to nail clippers. She has the most amazing long legs and tail and loves her radiator bed.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Well my fascination for these two rascals deepens every day. This morning I woke up to find the empty laundry basket at the bottom of the stairs. I am pretty sure I don't have a poltergeist so I am assuming they have dragged it off the bed in my daughter's room and it ended up down the stairs.
> 
> So update on Severus - This week he is 15 weeks old and weighs 1.45kg and is a handsome mischievous little boy. He is still using teeth but it gets less and less, I am continuing with the sharp no and putting him down on the floor as the kickers seem to have lost interest for him. He does not use claws at all when playing with me and if I give him a kicker he just pushes it away.
> View attachment 377400
> ...


Severus is looking cute as ever! That's good that he's getting better about using his teeth, kitten teeth are like needles!!

Lily is so elegant! It's so lovely that she's settled in so well now :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh baby boy, you really are delicious. Lily, you are very beautiful too but this CatChat auntie does have a terrible tabby weakness  I reckon Lily looking at the photo of you on the tall scratching post, you might be fancying climbing trees!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh baby boy, you really are delicious. Lily, you are very beautiful too but this CatChat auntie does have a terrible tabby weakness  I reckon Lily looking at the photo of you on the tall scratching post, you might be fancying climbing trees!


I think she might too . Severus knows that Auntie does have a terrible tabby weakness so I will be checking all bags and pockets if you visit...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> Severus is looking cute as ever! That's good that he's getting better about using his teeth, kitten teeth are like needles!!
> 
> Lily is so elegant! It's so lovely that she's settled in so well now :Cat


 I must say it is as I'd they have always been here! I can't imagine my house without them now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I think she might too . Severus knows that Auntie does have a terrible tabby weakness so I will be checking all bags and pockets if you visit...


Don't worry, I'd never steal him...I really wouldn't


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry, I'd never steal him...I really wouldn't


Someone doth protest too much


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh. I really wouldn't...not least because someone here wouldn't like it  Oh and of course Severus wouldn't like it either, not being with his hoomans and his kitty sister.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lily looks very elegant and Severus is a cutie


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lily is a real litte beauty!  Severus is just a gorgeous little tiger!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I have such a love for tabbies so Severus is top of my list but I just love Lily's white scarf and little black face. She looks smaller when she's not next to Severus.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> I have such a love for tabbies so Severus is top of my list










​


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

These two have officially melted my heart today. I was cleaning the ferrets out and I came in to this. They have played together lots, eaten together and will lay either side of me in bed at night but they have never curled up together before


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> View attachment 377459
> ​


Hahahahahaha! That is brilliant  You tell 'em Kalex and Suter.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> View attachment 377459
> ​


You two are extra special...need you even ask


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think we are winding up to our first hairball for Sev. Last night I came home from Aquafit to find some cat sick at the bottom of the cat tree, I obviously could not tell who it belonged to I kept an eye.

Later on in the evening, I heard a sound I have never heard before and found Sev had bought up a little bit of white foam upstairs. He is a little subdued and just before work he bought up some more foam and then promptly went to his food bowl to have some breakfast. I gave him some RSPCA Hairball treats so hopefully they will help, and I am off home for lunch in about half an hour and we shall see what has transpired.

Am I right to think this is a hairball on its way?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Certainly sounds like it - similar behaviour to Oscar. You might like to grow him some cat grass, can help too. I give Oscar the Healthy Bites Hairball Remedy treats on Huckybuck’s recommendation, he loves them. He definitely struggles less with hairballs now. He was quite off colour with his first one in April, poorly tummy, very subdued, then it was found on the floor. The next couple have been much less distressing for him thank goodness. Poor little Severus, it must be so odd. I know they say short haired cats shouldn’t get them but the amount of Oscar hair we hoover each day, it’s hardly surprising. 

Feel better soon baby boy xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I went home and nothing. Severus was his normal bouncy self, no sign of a hairball or any more vomit and while I was there he had some food from the bowl. There was however the biggest most huge poo in the litter tray, now I don't know if that was him or Lily, but blimey!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Did you closely inspect the poop for hair? I might have been known to do that  Glad he's bouncy and eating 

ETA: CatCam time for you haha!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did you closely inspect the poop for hair? I might have been known to do that  Glad he's bouncy and eating
> 
> ETA: CatCam time for you haha!


I did not inspect the poop, and to be honest I didn't even think of it.

We do have CatCam, it is trained on the living room which is how we know where they sleep, however I am resisting the urge to get a few more round the house as they have complete free reign. I could do with one in the kitchen to see when then eat and one in the hall to see when they poop. Obsessive? Me? Never!

It is odd though, as Mr T watches them when he is away at work, so I can be sat in the living room and he will suddenly say 'hello' down the camera.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have three, one in the hallway, one on the top landing and one in the conservatory. If I had two cats, there would deffo be more CatCams


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have moved the camera into the kitchen so I can keep an eye on who is eating what. I gave them their first little bit of raw food yesterday, Lily loved it and ate it straight away, Severus was not quite so sure. I definitely need another camera though!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh Tawny you're definitely an OTT Cat mum now

You must take up mrs F's suggestions regarding poo watch. What she omitted to say is that you should weigh, measure n photograph poo before breaking it up to search for evidence of hair. Then follow up with another photo. Finally post in @huckybuck poo n vom thread!

As regards growing grass, Mrs F did that too but Oscar didn't appreciate the trouble she went to


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Oh Tawny you're definitely an OTT Cat mum now
> 
> You must take up mrs F's suggestions regarding poo watch. What she omitted to say is that you should weigh, measure n photograph poo before breaking it up to search for evidence of hair. Then follow up with another photo. Finally post in @huckybuck poo n vom thread!
> 
> As regards growing grass, Mrs F did that too but Oscar didn't appreciate the trouble she went to


I know I am turning into an OTT cat mum, there is no hope really is there?

I must confess, I am taking more notice of their poo now but weighing and photographing may be a bit much....lol. I do however sometimes wonder how such large amounts can come out of such small bodies 

Ummm, I have some cat grass growing in the kitchen windowsill as we speak. I need help don't I!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

But Tawny you really MUST FOLLOW your mentor's example. Mrs F knows how much one of Oscar's poo weighs:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Shhhhhh! Don't tell everyone, they'll think I'm bonkers @SbanR 

I'm a Helicopter Cat Mother. I think ChaosCat once said that to me and of course she's right. I had to google it. Heh.

Never too late to start your food, wee and poop diary @Tawny75 and of course, any spectacular emissions need to go on @huckybuck 's thread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Oh Tawny you're definitely an OTT Cat mum now
> 
> You must take up mrs F's suggestions regarding poo watch. What she omitted to say is that you should weigh, measure n photograph poo before breaking it up to search for evidence of hair. Then follow up with another photo. Finally post in @huckybuck poo n vom thread!
> 
> As regards growing grass, Mrs F did that too but Oscar didn't appreciate the trouble she went to


It's true. He ignored the beautiful grass I grew for him, toddled off outside and ate the grass at the edge of the lawn. Heh. I have two more to grow for him, as he doesn't like going out in the bad weather he might be glad of it...or he will just ignore it again!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Shhhhhh! Don't tell everyone, they'll think I'm bonkers @SbanR
> 
> I'm a Helicopter Cat Mother. I think ChaosCat once said that to me and of course she's right. I had to google it. Heh.
> 
> Never too late to start your food, wee and poop diary @Tawny75 and of course, any spectacular emissions need to go on @huckybuck 's thread.


Not bonkers, just new to it like I am. Mr T thinks I am nuts as I have had Severus for 8 weeks and have read 4 cat books, looked at countless websites and posted 500 messages on here! When I have found a particularly interesting thread, I have disappeared down rabbit holes for ages!

We can't help it if we like to thoroughly research something can we @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am currently resisting the urge to read the whole of the Poo and Pee thread...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s a great thread


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I am currently resisting the urge to read the whole of the Poo and Pee thread...


Resistance is Futile!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Resistance is Futile!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Hahaha! That's the Sheba tagline! Oscar has got to you too  :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! That's the Sheba tagline! Oscar has got to you too  :Hilarious


Isn't it originally off Dr Who? Or some tv program


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I want to say Star Trek but I could be entirely mistaken.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I want to say Star Trek but I could be entirely mistaken.


Think it might be Star Trek Next Generation then Deep Space Nine and Voyager! Not that I'm a Trekkie or anything!!?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

“Resistance is Futile” is absolutely Star Trek.

First started in The Next Generation as that’s where they encountered the Borg - and it is what they often said. “You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.”

The Borg were never in DS9, but were in Voyager, and the film First Contact


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You're probably righter than I


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Favourite picture ever.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Lovely how those two have become best mates so fast!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Favourite picture ever.
> View attachment 378452


Aw that is so lovely, but ………. come on kids get up that tree, you know you want to


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sweet pic:Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lovely people. I need advice.

I think Sev is teething, I just need reassurance it is not something else. Every couple of days for the last week or so he has hardly eaten anything. He is still drinking and using his litter tray and is his normal happy self. On the days he does not eat, he does not even want any of his normal treats. He has been sick a couple of times which made me wonder if he has a hairball that is irritating him. One time he bought his food up but the other two times it was either clear or a bit of white foam. I weighed him yesterday and he hast lost about 100g in weight this last 8 days.

Thoughts or advice?

Lily is fine and dandy, eating normally and growing well, they are both due to be wormed again on Wednesday using the Panacur paste from the vets.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> Lovely people. I need advice.
> 
> I think Sev is teething, I just need reassurance it is not something else. Every couple of days for the last week or so he has hardly eaten anything. He is still drinking and using his litter tray and is his normal happy self. On the days he does not eat, he does not even want any of his normal treats. He has been sick a couple of times which made me wonder if he has a hairball that is irritating him. One time he bought his food up but the other two times it was either clear or a bit of white foam. I weighed him yesterday and he hast lost about 100g in weight this last 8 days.
> 
> ...


I think I would consider going to the vet just to be on the safe side - with the vomiting and a smidge of weight loss - they can then look at his teeth as well and see if there's any particularly sore areas that they may be able to help with.

It probably is all teething but that doesn't mean there's not something to be done to help him out a bit


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Resistance is Futile!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





SbanR said:


> Isn't it originally off Dr Who? Or some tv program





Mrs Funkin said:


> I want to say Star Trek but I could be entirely mistaken.





Trixie1 said:


> Think it might be Star Trek Next Generation then Deep Space Nine and Voyager! Not that I'm a Trekkie or anything!!?





SuboJvR said:


> "Resistance is Futile" is absolutely Star Trek.
> 
> First started in The Next Generation as that's where they encountered the Borg - and it is what they often said. "You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile."
> 
> The Borg were never in DS9, but were in Voyager, and the film First Contact


@SuboJvR and @Trixie1- from one Trekkie to another (!!!) you're absolutely right  - think I've seen every single episode of all the different series from the original Star Trek (was one of my Dad's favourites) right through to Voyager and all the films. My favourite though is Deep Space Nine and I've got the complete series of that on DVD :Jawdrop


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Could be that Star Trek nicked the "Resistance is futile" line off the earlier "The Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy" where the Vogons are fond of saying "Resistance is useless!". 
The Borg are a rip-off of Dr. Who's Cybermen anyway.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> I think I would consider going to the vet just to be on the safe side - with the vomiting and a smidge of weight loss - they can then look at his teeth as well and see if there's any particularly sore areas that they may be able to help with.
> 
> It probably is all teething but that doesn't mean there's not something to be done to help him out a bit


I spoke to the vets and we have an appointment at 5.30 this evening, hopefully all will be okay


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I spoke to the vets and we have an appointment at 5.30 this evening, hopefully all will be okay


I'm sure it will!  He may be in quite a bit of pain with his teething which is normal, but would put him off his food, so it's good to get him seen xx

This page (Purina of all things) actually explains the timings and process of teething quite well...

https://www.purina.co.uk/cat/purina-one/advice/health/article/how-to-help-a-kitten-that-is-teething

Joey wasn't much of a chewer, but we definitely noticed some days he was more sore than others. For a little while somewhere between 5-7 months, not sure exactly, we started mashing his food a bit more again on the days he was struggling a bit more


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @SuboJvR and @Trixie1- from one Trekkie to another (!!!) you're absolutely right  - think I've seen every single episode of all the different series from the original Star Trek (was one of my Dad's favourites) right through to Voyager and all the films. My favourite though is Deep Space Nine and I've got the complete series of that on DVD :Jawdrop


Same here  DS9 is absolutely my favourite, it really became so epic from about half way through onward.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> I'm sure it will!  He may be in quite a bit of pain with his teething which is normal, but would put him off his food, so it's good to get him seen xx
> 
> This page (Purina of all things) actually explains the timings and process of teething quite well...
> 
> ...


I am hoping it is teeth, the vet did say that the vomiting was not usually associated with teething and with his little bit of weight loss she would prefer to see him. I gave him some RC Convalescence Powder made really thin at lunch and he lapped up a good bit of it so I shall see when I get home if he has kept it down.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Could be that Star Trek nicked the "Resistance is futile" line off the earlier "The Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy" where the Vogons are fond of saying "Resistance is useless!".
> The Borg are a rip-off of Dr. Who's Cybermen anyway.


Heheheheheeeee! Gone full circle and we're back to Dr Who then


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, we have been to the vet, she says it is not his teeth as his gums are nice and pink and not red or inflamed. She gave him a really long examination, feeling and squeezing his tummy to see if she could feel anything wrong. She thinks it is either dietary or he has eaten something he shouldn't, as she said it could be something that has come in on a shoe or anything like that. He is going on to poached chicken for 48 hours and then I need to re introduce his foods one sort at a time to see if there is any reaction. She said that the fact that we feed them all different makes is a blessing and a curse, it is a blessing in the fact that it helps them to have a broad appetite, but it is a curse because we don't know if it something in his food that he is intolerant to.

For the next few days I am not allowed to free feed them, as I need to make sure that Severus does not eat any of Lily's food and that Lily does not eat Sev's chicken so I can see if he is eating it. That should not be too difficult at the moment as he has no interest in food at all.

So all we can do now is see.

The vet said if it does not improve ina few days then he will need to go for a scan or an x-ray to see if something is there.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> Okay, we have been to the vet, she says it is not his teeth as his gums are nice and pink and not red or inflamed. She gave him a really long examination, feeling and squeezing his tummy to see if she could feel anything wrong. She thinks it is either dietary or he has eaten something he shouldn't, as she said it could be something that has come in on a shoe or anything like that. He is going on to poached chicken for 48 hours and then I need to re introduce his foods one sort at a time to see if there is any reaction. She said that the fact that we feed them all different makes is a blessing and a curse, it is a blessing in the fact that it helps them to have a broad appetite, but it is a curse because we don't know if it something in his food that he is intolerant to.
> 
> For the next few days I am not allowed to free feed them, as I need to make sure that Severus does not eat any of Lily's food and that Lily does not eat Sev's chicken so I can see if he is eating it. That should not be too difficult at the moment as he has no interest in food at all.
> 
> ...


Is the vet completely satisfied that it's nothing that perhaps Lily has brought home, like a bug of some sort? Cats can carry things and not be symptomatic so unless specifically tested the shelter may not have known. That's how dad's cats came home with giardia, and even then it was only Cameron who ever showed symptoms.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Is the vet completely satisfied that it's nothing that perhaps Lily has brought home, like a bug of some sort? Cats can carry things and not be symptomatic so unless specifically tested the shelter may not have known. That's how dad's cats came home with giardia, and even then it was only Cameron who ever showed symptoms.


She didn't say anything. Lily was not in a shelter though she was in a foster home. If he doesn't make any improvement then I shall suggest that too. It never even occured to me that Lily could have brought something in...

At the moment Severus is not interested at all in the chicken either. At least the vet said he was not at all dehydrated. He is currently playing ball with Lily so I shall offer some chicken again later.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @SuboJvR and @Trixie1- from one Trekkie to another (!!!) you're absolutely right  - think I've seen every single episode of all the different series from the original Star Trek (was one of my Dad's favourites) right through to Voyager and all the films. My favourite though is Deep Space Nine and I've got the complete series of that on DVD :Jawdrop





SuboJvR said:


> "Resistance is Futile" is absolutely Star Trek.
> 
> First started in The Next Generation as that's where they encountered the Borg - and it is what they often said. "You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile."
> 
> The Borg were never in DS9, but were in Voyager, and the film First Contact


I know DS9 was in a different quadrant, but I'm sure the Borg could have made it there.

Were the borg in the very first episode of DS9?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I know DS9 was in a different quadrant, but I'm sure the Borg could have made it there.
> 
> Were the borg in the very first episode of DS9?


Oooh technically yes during the flashback sequence 

They weren't really in the main DS9 story, I suppose maybe the writers felt they had enough to deal with with the dominion!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> She didn't say anything. Lily was not in a shelter though she was in a foster home. If he doesn't make any improvement then I shall suggest that too. It never even occured to me that Lily could have brought something in...
> 
> At the moment Severus is not interested at all in the chicken either. At least the vet said he was not at all dehydrated. He is currently playing ball with Lily so I shall offer some chicken again later.


Some cats seem not to get on with poached/boiled chicken. So if he doesn't take to it think you can do roast chicken too. Probably @chillminx can tell me if I am wrong!!

When we've had Ed on a bland diet before he would only have roast chicken... and it seemed to work


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> She didn't say anything. Lily was not in a shelter though she was in a foster home. If he doesn't make any improvement then I shall suggest that too. It never even occured to me that Lily could have brought something in...
> 
> At the moment Severus is not interested at all in the chicken either. At least the vet said he was not at all dehydrated. He is currently playing ball with Lily so I shall offer some chicken again later.


The lovely @Clairabella went through the mill with her boys with a bug that I think they assumed came from a foster, which was a specific virus but caused a lot of symptoms.

If he doesn't fancy chicken, I would suggest cooked turkey. I went this route with Joey as it's definitely his favourite of the two!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Oooh technically yes during the flashback sequence
> 
> They weren't really in the main DS9 story, I suppose maybe the writers felt they had enough to deal with with the dominion!!


Maybe... but I always thought the Dominion were almost something they added in later. But - maybe I am wrong on that. I don't know the full story behind the story, just that I watched it and thought it was good!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Psygon - yes, my cats will only eat roast chicken, they refuse boiled chicken!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Or try white fish? Only takes a minute or two in the microwave oven


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless little Severus, hope he’s feeling better soon xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

In himself he is absolutely fine. He is not lethargic, sleepy or out of sorts. He is playing with Lily, chasing his ping pong balls and being his usual self. It is just the eating thing, hopefully a couple of days of good plain food and we can start working out what his tummy doesn't like. 

He has had some tiny bits of chicken tonight and some more really watered down RC convalescent stuff as the vet told me to. We shall see what the morning brings.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hope Severus starts wolfing his food down again soon!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We are feeling positive this morning. He kept down the little bit of RC and chicken he had last night and this morning he has had some more as well as a few bits of plain chicken as well. Fingers crossed he will keep it down and have some more at lunch.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Tawny75 
Glad he seems well.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75
> Glad he seems well.


 Thank you 

Went home at lunch, still no more vom which means he has kept down what he had last night and what we had this morning. He didn't want any more at lunch but he has always been more of a morning and evening eater anyway. Fingers crossed keeping him on this until Thursday will clear his system a little.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry if I have lost the plot but I didn't think DS9 was in another quadrant I though that was voyager when Captain Janreway and her crew ended up there by the caretaker. Anyone one seen the new star trek on Netflix. So pleased to see Severus and Lily doing so well.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Sorry if I have lost the plot but I didn't think DS9 was in another quadrant I though that was voyager when Captain Janreway and her crew ended up there by the caretaker. Anyone one seen the new star trek on Netflix. So pleased to see Severus and Lily doing so well.


Well DS9 has a lot to do with the Gamma quadrant - the wormhole goes there. But yes, DS9 itself is in the alpha quadrant! 

The Borg are from the Delta quadrant which is why Voyager found them - they live there - and they only got introduced into the main TNG story (Alpha quadrant) because Q flung the ship there once and the Borg followed!

Sorry... this is quite the divergence from Severus and Lily!!! <3


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Well DS9 has a lot to do with the Gamma quadrant - the wormhole goes there. But yes, DS9 itself is in the alpha quadrant!
> 
> The Borg are from the Delta quadrant which is why Voyager found them - they live there - and they only got introduced into the main TNG story (Alpha quadrant) because Q flung the ship there once and the Borg followed!
> 
> Sorry... this is quite the divergence from Severus and Lily!!! <3


Do you know the best thing? I have absolutely no idea on earth what you are talking about...lol


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Do you know the best thing? I have absolutely no idea on earth what you are talking about...lol


Glad to hear that little Severus is doing better today.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I know what you mean as I grew up on TNG and then watched DS9 then Voyage followed by Enterprise.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Do you know the best thing? I have absolutely no idea on earth what you are talking about...lol


You n me Tawny I have a faint knowledge of the Borg as I encountered them in the early Enterprise series - with Captain Jean Luc Picard, I think. Didn't follow subsequent series


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> You n me Tawny I have a faint knowledge of the Borg as I encountered them in the early Enterprise series - with Captain Jean Luc Picard, I think. Didn't follow subsequent series


Me either. I am more a documentary fan than a Trekkie.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a Trekki person as well though I now prefer Stargate and Stargate Atlantis. I thought the Borg were the scariest things ever until I saw the Wraith :Jawdrop


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well things are looking better this morning. Last night when I came home, there was a tiny tiny bit of bile by the front door but no solid at all, which to me indicates he has digested the chicken from the morning. He had a good portion of chicken with some very thin watery RC last night and has kept it down and this morning he has had plain chicken and eaten another good portion.

@chillminx I hope you don't mind me asking, I followed the vets advice and gave him watery RC convalescence as well as chicken for the first 24 hours, would you recommend I keep him on plain chicken for another 48 hours or just 24? After that I am going to introduce the foods back one at a time giving him two or three days on each one to see if any affect him.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Well things are looking better this morning. Last night when I came home, there was a tiny tiny bit of bile by the front door but no solid at all, which to me indicates he has digested the chicken from the morning. He had a good portion of chicken with some very thin watery RC last night and has kept it down and this morning he has had plain chicken and eaten another good portion.
> 
> @chillminx I hope you don't mind me asking, I followed the vets advice and gave him watery RC convalescence as well as chicken for the first 24 hours, would you recommend I keep him on plain chicken for another 48 hours or just 24? After that I am going to introduce the foods back one at a time giving him two or three days on each one to see if any affect him.
> 
> Thank you in advance


That's good news that he's eating well and keeping it down better


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tawny75 - the usual method is to keep them on the plain home cooked chicken until they pass a formed stool. Then gradually reintroduce their usual cat food, a small amount at a time, increasing over the course of a few days, and reducing the chicken.

But as he has been vomiting (not having diarrhoea?) then it should be OK to move him slowly onto cat food once he has not vomited for 24 hours.

Two or three days on each food you are reintroducing is not really long enough to see if he reacts to it - the results could be confusing. Best to reintroduce one food at a time with gaps of two weeks between each fresh reintroduction of food. But if all the foods contain the same meat protein (e.g. chicken) then he may react to all of them (or not react to any).


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Tawny75 - the usual method is to keep them on the plain home cooked chicken until they pass a formed stool. Then gradually reintroduce their usual cat food, a small amount at a time, increasing over the course of a few days, and reducing the chicken.
> 
> Two or three days on each food you are reintroducing is not really long enough to see if he reacts to it - the results could be confusing. Best to reintroduce one food at a time with gaps of two weeks between each fresh reintroduction of food. But if all the foods contain the same meat protein (e.g. chicken) then he may react to all of them (or not react to any).


Okay, thank you. I shall keep an eye on his litter tray until I am sure he has passed a formed stool, then go from there.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have finally caught up with this thread, last time I read they were sat either side of your lap now look, I could squeal with delight that Severus and Lily love each other, I knew they would.

I am sorry to read our little Sev has been poorly, how is he today? Any good firm poops?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have finally caught up with this thread, last time I read they were sat either side of your lap now look, I could squeal with delight that Severus and Lily love each other, I knew they would.
> 
> I am sorry to read our little Sev has been poorly, how is he today? Any good firm poops?


He is still a bit loose and was sick again last night but I think it was connected to him being hungry. He scoffed down the cooked chicken yesterday morning but would not eat anything else all day. The sick was completely clear so he had digested his morning chicken.

This morning he came barrelling down the stairs while I was feeding Lily, and started eating her normal food. I took him away as I know I need to keep him on a plain diet for a couple of days and offered him his chicken, he was not interested at all. He kept trying to get to Lily's food, so I opened a tin of tuna, he had some of that quite happily and wandered off. I am going to get some white fish at lunchtime to offer him as I know tuna is not the best thing. Lily in the mean time enjoyed the chicken!

In himself he is perfectly happy, playing with my shoelaces this morning as I was putting them on and playing with Lily too. I swear this kitten will be the death of me!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww poor little Severus, could you try little and often feeding! Might help the empty tummy thing.

Greedy Lily, she’s a survivor


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with ewelsh, as Severus vomited clear fluid after a night's sleep it was because his tummy made too much gastric acid due to going without food for too long. 

Can you give him an auto feeder overnight with a small meal in, set to open say 5 hours after he has his supper at bedtime?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Awww poor little Severus, could you try little and often feeding! Might help the empty tummy thing.
> 
> Greedy Lily, she's a survivor


I have tried little and often but he kept turning his nose up.

I went home at lunchtime and he has had the rest of his can of tuna and I have some white fish to give him tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I agree with ewelsh, as Severus vomited clear fluid after a night's sleep it was because his tummy made too much gastric acid due to going without food for too long.
> 
> Can you give him an auto feeder overnight with a small meal in, set to open say 5 hours after he has his supper at bedtime?


Usually there is food down all the time as I free feed them as they are both kittens with fresh going down before I go to bed and them eating it over night. At the moment as I am trying to keep him on plain food I have not left any down at all. When I have got him over this and he is back to normal eating again, the empty tummy thing should stop I think.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww poor Servus hope he is better soon.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Now, I am not getting over excited, but I believe we have a fully formed stool! Lily went this morning so I am pretty sure it is not hers. It was tiny and very dark but formed it was.

When I came home, there was no vomit anywhere which means he has kept the tuna down, I offered him the white fish and he was not interested but again as soon as I put Lily's food down, he was trying to eat it. I have been to pets at home and got some different plainer foods for him, so he has had a little HiLife Tuna flakes in jelly. He has had a third of a sachet and then walked away so I have put it away for later going with the little and often advice. This is the most he has eaten and kept down since Saturday so I am really pleased.

Fingers crossed we carry on forwards from here.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tawny75 said:


> Now, I am not getting over excited, but I believe we have a fully formed stool! Lily went this morning so I am pretty sure it is not hers. It was tiny and very dark but formed it was.
> 
> When I came home, there was no vomit anywhere which means he has kept the tuna down, I offered him the white fish and he was not interested but again as soon as I put Lily's food down, he was trying to eat it. I have been to pets at home and got some different plainer foods for him, so he has had a little HiLife Tuna flakes in jelly. He has had a third of a sachet and then walked away so I have put it away for later going with the little and often advice. This is the most he has eaten and kept down since Saturday so I am really pleased.
> 
> Fingers crossed we carry on forwards from here.


It never ceases to amaze me how we can get so excited over a "fully formed stool" but we do Lol, means things are looking up!! Glad to hear his little tummy is settling down. Everything crossed.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I want to thank everybody for the advice you gave me. He has now gone 2 days with no vomiting, we have fully formed stools, lots of energy and he has even put on some weight.

I am now sat with the pair of them snuggled on me = happy me.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done Tawny75 and well done Severus!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Yay wonderful news!

Other plain foods you could try as and when you need to are Thrive Chicken breast, which is shredded chicken in its juices and is a complete food, Canagan Fresh Chicken which is very similar and complete but tastes quite different according to Joey and even Applaws Chicken, but that’s not complete. 

Joey has just had a day of loose stool - not sure what the trigger was (possibly his Lily’s Kitchen advent calendar) but once it starts it’s almost like it self perpetuates. Because if he goes often I know he must get a bit sore/inflamed, creates the feeling of needing to go again so he tries. A day of chicken sorts him out though and then I just give him the plain shredded foods too


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice pic @Tawny75


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Great news glad he’s on the mend, good boy Severus


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I want to thank everybody for the advice you gave me. He has now gone 2 days with no vomiting, we have fully formed stools, lots of energy and he has even put on some weight.
> 
> I am now sat with the pair of them snuggled on me = happy me.
> View attachment 379920


Great news and an adorable pic!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww, so glad that little man is feeling better. WTG Severus (and your hooman too!).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to hear he's feeling much better, well done Severus.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done @Tawny75 on I almost said producing a solid stool  well your the one who caused this to happen 

I am glad to hear our little Sev is getting back to normal xxx

Yipppeee to no vomit and solid stools :Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't do an update last week as Severus was not well and I was worried, so here we go.
After going to the vet on Monday it took a couple of days but Severus has made a lovely recovery, he is now eating well and producing what he should from the other end. Lily was so patient while he was ill and would lay by him instead of pushing him away or instigating chases like she usually does.

Both of them now take great pleasure in chasing eachother round the house, over the beds and up and down the stairs, they then have their moments where they curl up together for a nap or they sit together on the windowsill watching the world go by.

Severus is 17 weeks and growing fast, he weighs 1.38 kg so is heading back up after losing over 150g while he was ill. He is losing his kitten look and starting to look older. He has been with us 8 weeks this weekend and I feel like I have always had him with me.

Lily is 26 weeks and such a lovely lady, she weighs 2.75kg and is growing up fast. You cannot see where they shaved her leg for her spay and the shaved bit on her side is growing back well too. She has now taken to sleeping on the bottom of my bed at night while Sev still sleep in the crook of my arm.

I know I go on, but these two have bought such joy into this Hoomans life - My name is Nicky and I am a crazy cat lady and proud of it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You go on as much as you like, I love seeing them together, little lovelies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm with @Charity - I also love reading about them and seeing pictures of your beauties together.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I enjoy reading your updates, together with photos of the lovely two @Tawny75 . I look forward to them, as well as @Mrs Funkin on Oscar


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I also love reading your updates @Tawny75. It's a great reminder for you too, to look back on in the future and you can see how far you have all come.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I love the updates too, keep them coming.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So here we are. Severus is 19 weeks old and Lily is 28 weeks. They are firm friends now sharing sleeping areas and grooming each other. They are growing so fast, Sev now weighs 1.6kg and Lily weighs 2.8kg. When they first ate together they looked like this










Comparing it with today Severus is almost double the size.










Definitely not a baby any more!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness! Severus you have got so big  Most definitely not a baby now. Still gorgeous though.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My, how he's grown. Severus is looking quite chunky now


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW look at how big he is now. Both of them sooo scrummy.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Today they have both been unbelievably cute. Severus is a whopping 1.7kg and Lily is holding steady at 2.9kg. I give you an overload of cute for Christmas.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Today they have both been unbelievably cute. Severus is a whopping 1.7kg and Lily is holding steady at 2.9kg. I give you an overload of cute for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 383337
> View attachment 383338
> View attachment 383339


Two very happy little kittens


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

What a oerfect pair they are! So good that you adopted Lily, too.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

It's great seeing these two blossom and their friendship growing strong now, it's so lovely to see


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Today is a big day! I have just taken their food and put it away as Severus can't have any after midnight because today is the day he is being neutered.

I am dropping him to the vet at 9.30am.

Do you think I will notice much of a change in him over the next few days/weeks?

Edited because I can't type at stupid o'clock...lol


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It takes a while until the hormone level drops and how much of a change you notice depends on the cat.
All the best wishes for an easy snip. Boys are lucky in that it is a really small snip for them.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Probably not much change, if you were hoping for a day of them not wrecking the joint and being all docile and calm you may be out of luck. S&K were pretty well not too different to normal, they bounce back pretty fast and with boys it's a much smaller op.

Don't stress too much today, before you know it you'll have him back home again to chase Lily Long Legs around.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope the Pom-Pom-ectomy goes well Severus


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck today Severus and keep busy @Tawny75 then the time will soon go and he'll be back a little lighter.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck Sev. Before you know it you'll be a little lighter and home tucking into a tasty meal from a repentant mummy


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Good luck Severus!

With Joey the day he was done we had a huge battle with the collar which he won, he wouldn’t tolerate it at all and barring a few licks in the area he didn’t fuss with his little cuts. I think he just wanted the vet smell off.

He was a bit hyper playing with toys he never normally bothered with and then I think he felt a little sorry for himself as he sat in a little loaf quietly for a bit 

Not sure it calmed him down much activity wise but he hasn’t humped any of his toys again, since he was done!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Good luck Severus, keep busy & the time will fly by.
When Alfie was done he didn’t come home with a collar on, he left the area alone & was back to himself the minute he got out of his carrier xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Good luck Severus... I'm sure you'll hardly notice a thing


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Right, that's him dropped off, I will now amuse myself until later. I am having breakfast in Morrisons before buying some loose leaf tea to try my with my new infuser.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

All done. He is in recovery and I can pick him up at 3.15.

Deep breath and sigh of relief .


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Home safe.

He has had some food and used the litter tray, he is a now rubbing his face on my feet. Lily is not happy and does not like his smell at the moment. We have hissing but I am sure it will calm down.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

My girls hissed at each other after neutering, too, took three days before we were back to normal.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> My girls hissed at each other after neutering, too, took three days before we were back to normal.


Do I leave it like I did when I first got Lily and just let them hiss etc?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

If it doesn’t get any worse, yes. 
You can rub Severus with a towel that you first rubbed Lilly with. Or one of your worn tee shirts.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> If it doesn't get any worse, yes.
> You can rub Severus with a towel that you first rubbed Lilly with. Or one of your worn tee shirts.


Good idea. I will do that now, thank you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all's well xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad it’s gone well. They smell of vet and Blue hissed at Iv for a few days when he was back and too after his accident. I sat next to him when she came to inspect incase she lashed out. 

They can see it’s their friend but they don’t smell right so they get all confused x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad all went well yes agree he smells of vet at the moment once this goes I’m sure these two cuties will be back to being best friends again!x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Hope little Severus is doing ok and recovering well @Tawny75 xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

The hissing has stopped now but she is still wary of him. They are currently stalking eachother round the living room. Apart from Sev being a little cautious when he makes jump, you would not know anything had been done to him today.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mutual grooming - getting back to normal.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gosh!! That was quick!! Lol Good boy Severus!! Glad to see its business as usualx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Aw.. Cute... Forgetting anything has ever happened ...


----------



## jocat (Feb 19, 2015)

What a great idea to tack some carpet around the door frame.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that's it, Christmas is all over and our Hooman is back to work. Hooman daughter is still at home from university though and we are helping her lots and lots with her assignments. We help by laying on her keyboard and being a generally cute distraction. While she was off work Hooman discovered that jigsaw puzzles and kittens are lots and lots of fun. She carefully laid all her pieces out on trays, turned her back for one minute and Lily jumped from the chair to the table and scattered them everywhere! I may then have helped myself to a piece to see if I like it, I didn't but it is a slightly different shape to when I started to chew it. Hooman tried to pick up all the pieces, but when she finished the jigsaw she was missing three, she keeps looking accusingly at Lily and I, but we are good kitties....honest

We both continue to thrive and grow. I am now 20 weeks old and weigh 1.9kg and Lily is 29 weeks and weighs 3kg. I am catching her up!

We have been learning from the other cats on here and now Hooman gives us egg-box to play with in the kitchen, we like this but our favourite toys are still the stinky ones and the little mice we got for Christmas. Anyway time to go as I feel a nap coming on.

Severus


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> We have been learning from the other cats on here and now Hooman gives us egg-box to play with in the kitchen, we like this but our favourite toys are still the stinky ones and the little mice we got for Christmas. Anyway time to go as I feel a nap coming on.
> 
> Severus
> View attachment 386430


Oh look how tiny Severus looks in that egg box, I remember when S&K could easily sit in a half dozen size egg box, not any more - although they do try


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Oh look how tiny Severus looks in that egg box, I remember when S&K could easily sit in a half dozen size egg box, not any more - although they do try


It is a dozen box, not a half so it may be a bit misleading. He was doing a cute pose this morning though - excuse the shadow of my phone, it was early and I didn't have my specs on.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Aw have fun with jigsaws you two. X


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus continues to put on weight nicely, he is now 2.05kg at 21 weeks so right where he should be. Lily's weight gain is slowing down and she has stayed the same this week. They are now quite happy to be left while I am at work and amuse each other. When I look at my cat cams they are either snoozing happily or chasing each other round. It is much more even now, with half the time Sev chasing Lily and the other half Lily chasing Sev. He is nearly as big as she is now, but I think he will be a much stockier cat, Lily still has her long elegant legs so is taller while Severus has shorter legs but is much stockier.

Experts of Cat Chat, I take it that is is normal for a 30 week old kitten to start slowing in their growing? Lily has not lost any weight and is perfectly happy and healthy, I just like to check these things...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> Severus continues to put on weight nicely, he is now 2.05kg at 21 weeks so right where he should be. Lily's weight gain is slowing down and she has stayed the same this week. They are now quite happy to be left while I am at work and amuse each other. When I look at my cat cams they are either snoozing happily or chasing each other round. It is much more even now, with half the time Sev chasing Lily and the other half Lily chasing Sev. He is nearly as big as she is now, but I think he will be a much stockier cat, Lily still has her long elegant legs so is taller while Severus has shorter legs but is much stockier.
> 
> Experts of Cat Chat, I take it that is is normal for a 30 week old kitten to start slowing in their growing? Lily has not lost any weight and is perfectly happy and healthy, I just like to check these things...


You'll probably find she has stops and starts with growth now, rather than a continued constant gain. Even now I blink and Joey's grown again, but it's no way as noticeable as when he was younger. It's more like, two weeks will go by, and I realise he can reach something a bit higher when he stands up tall (he's now up to the second row of photos hanging on my wall, from the side unit!!! grrr!)

Weight-wise it's much the same and she may have fatter days and thinner days. Joey would seem to squidge out and then the next day he was a long lean thing again


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel the need for an update again.

Severus is now 25 weeks and 2.45kg. He is a solid lump when he jumps now and still as much as a rascal as ever.

Lily is 3 weeks and 3.3kg, long lean and graceful she purrs like a train.

They continue to be an absolute delight, we have settled into a routine with them both sleeping on my bed and waking me between 6 and 7 in the morning for breakfast. Severus has started to try and climb me again for some reason so I am actively discouraging that as at the moment my back looks like a scratching post.

When I am sat of an evening, I am still the most favourite resting place, Lily will lie along the back of my chair occasionally swatting me in the face with her tail, while Sev lies directly on top of what ever I am doing, be it on the chromebook, crocheting, knitting or sewing.

The both now seem to know what the scales are as when I get them out, they are there like a shot waiting for the treats I put on there to make them stay while they are being weighed as you can see here.










All in all I am a complete slave and I love it! We have even taken a small panel out of the door to the living room so we can keep the door shut but the cats can still get through. We have had the microchip cat flap delivered too, so come March/April time they will be able to go outside. Firstly supervised, but then they will have free reign during the day, I am teaching them to come to the rattle of the treat jar so hopefully I will be able to call them home easily. We shall see...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe look at them ...gorgeous x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Tawny75 they are so gorgeous - you're doing such a wonderful job with them  Beautiful little pair xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the description of Lily and Severus and the jigsaw. :Hilarious They are such a sweet little pair


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh lovely to see them so happy and adored


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

On a Sunday afternoon it is all blissful in our household. Chilled cats are happy cats


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello you little beauties  Goodness me Severus is looking so grown up! HIs baby kitten face has gone. Still gorgeous though xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Blimey! I know I’ve been awol for a few weeks but since when did they get so grow’d up! Gorgeous!!!!! ❤❤xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sev looks an adult now. They're both gorgeous


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello you little beauties  Goodness me Severus is looking so grown up! HIs baby kitten face has gone. Still gorgeous though xx





Soozi said:


> Blimey! I know I've been awol for a few weeks but since when did they get so grow'd up! Gorgeous!!!!! ❤❤xx





SbanR said:


> Sev looks an adult now. They're both gorgeous


Thank you to all of you. He really does look such an adult now. He is a solid lump too! Lily is very lithe and long and elegant and Severus just isn't. He is much more of a lap cat than Lily as well, she likes to be near me but not on me where as Sev likes to be on me. When I am sat crocheting at night, Sev is normally on my lap or in between my legs where Lily will be on the back of my chair.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So here is an update on my rascals

Severus is 28 weeks old and is the biggest rascal ever, he helps himself to what ever he wants and I keep finding stashes of stuff that he has put away. He loves to help with everything, including cooking, cleaning and crochet! He weighs 2.84 kg and loves anything fishy.

Lily is 37 weeks old and the lady of the house, she spends half the time looking down at Sev from the top of the cat tree and the other half rolling around and playing with him. She is a poultry kind of girl and loves her chicken and turkey. She weighs 3.4kg and is finally growing in to her long long legs!

Here you can see them rolling around showing how similar they are getting in size.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Severus thinks that face strokes from Hoomans are the best thing ever. Lily looks on from the door as if she is above such things.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Severus, it's clearly bliss!


----------



## Chaddycat (Oct 12, 2018)

Loving the names!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They are making their first forays out in to the garden under supervision this weekend. Lily is much braver than Sev who likes to stay near the house .

At the moment they are nervous every time a bird flies over, but they are very much enjoying it. Chasing all sorts of gnats and things or just laying in the sun.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> They are making their first forays out in to the garden under supervision this weekend. Lily is much braver than Sev who likes to stay near the house .
> 
> At the moment they are nervous every time a bird flies over, but they are very much enjoying it. Chasing all sorts of gnats and things or just laying in the sun.
> View attachment 397934
> View attachment 397935


AW, I still remember K&S's 1st time out, the look on their little faces when they felt wind for the 1st time, then saw grass blowing, they were fascinated.

They were funny about the grass and it took them a while to go on it as it looked odd. I still remember that spring with much fondness. I used to take a book out and sit in the garden and read for half and hour or so, and they gradually got braver and braver. The 1st time they really stretched their legs and had a manic chase around the full garden was brilliant. 
Enjoy experiencing your babies new experience.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They are totally loving being outside and exploring, and whenever I have let them out they have responded to the shake of the treat jar to call them in. This was until this morning, at about 7am I went out to hang the washing out and rascal one and rascal two followed me out. They happily cavorted around the garden for a while then at about 25 past I shook the treat jar to call them in. Lily cam bounding in so she got her treats, Severus ignored me. I shut the back door and went outside and got him, opened the back door to come in and the Lily shot out. This then turned in to some kind of farcical game where I would get one in and the other slipped out, this carried on for about 10-15 minutes and I looked like something from Some Mother's do have 'em!

I feel it is time for the cat flap to be fitted...

I love them, I do, I do, I do, I do


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> They are totally loving being outside and exploring, and whenever I have let them out they have responded to the shake of the treat jar to call them in. This was until this morning, at about 7am I went out to hang the washing out and rascal one and rascal two followed me out. They happily cavorted around the garden for a while then at about 25 past I shook the treat jar to call them in. Lily cam bounding in so she got her treats, Severus ignored me. I shut the back door and went outside and got him, opened the back door to come in and the Lily shot out. This then turned in to some kind of farcical game where I would get one in and the other slipped out, this carried on for about 10-15 minutes and I looked like something from Some Mother's do have 'em!
> 
> I feel it is time for the cat flap to be fitted...
> 
> I love them, I do, I do, I do, I do


Did your spycam record this Tawny? 
Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> They are totally loving being outside and exploring, and whenever I have let them out they have responded to the shake of the treat jar to call them in. This was until this morning, at about 7am I went out to hang the washing out and rascal one and rascal two followed me out. They happily cavorted around the garden for a while then at about 25 past I shook the treat jar to call them in. Lily cam bounding in so she got her treats, Severus ignored me. I shut the back door and went outside and got him, opened the back door to come in and the Lily shot out. This then turned in to some kind of farcical game where I would get one in and the other slipped out, this carried on for about 10-15 minutes and I looked like something from Some Mother's do have 'em!
> 
> I feel it is time for the cat flap to be fitted...
> 
> I love them, I do, I do, I do, I do


LOL, sounds like they've hatched a plan


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Did your spycam record this Tawny?
> Hilarious:Hilarious


 Our garden one did, Mr T has had great fun laughing at me.



Charity said:


> LOL, sounds like they've hatched a plan


 They have plotted on Cat chat for cats, we have already established that this exists! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Our garden one did, Mr T has had great fun laughing at me.
> 
> They have plotted on Cat chat for cats, we have already established that this exists! :Hilarious


How about posting an edited version for our amusement


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry, but :Smuggrin :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> How about posting an edited version for our amusement


I would, but I am in my nightshirt and my knickers are hanging on the line and the world is not ready!

They are littler buggers the pair of them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Am I the only one who can hear the Benny Hill music playing over this little scene?  Just brilliant Tawny! 

The little tinkers..! I know I laugh (but I'm not really, I'm sure it was stressful).


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> I would, but I am in my nightshirt and my knickers are hanging on the line and the world is not ready!
> 
> They are littler buggers the pair of them!


 Nightshirt is very respectable and knickers can be edited out - but as long as there are no holes in them, don't worry over a few flags:Hilarious

I did wonder though, why didn't you confine one before going to fetch the other in????:Singing


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Nightshirt is very respectable and knickers can be edited out - but as long as there are no holes in them, don't worry over a few flags:Hilarious
> 
> I did wonder though, why didn't you confine one before going to fetch the other in????:Singing


Well, because I am stoopid. I thought they would be happily munching treats but I forgot how quickly they move! In the end I shut Lily in the downstairs loo and went and grabbed the wonder that is Sev. :Hilarious

I get to do this again tomorrow morning when I will have washing to hang out.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Well, because I am stoopid. I thought they would be happily munching treats but I forgot how quickly they move! In the end I shut Lily in the downstairs loo and went and grabbed the wonder that is Sev. :Hilarious
> 
> I get to do this again tomorrow morning when I will have washing to hang out.


It'll keep you agile


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> It'll keep you agile


It definitely upped my steps, I had done 2545 before I even got to work!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, I realise that I have been very remiss in posting updates of late, so here goes.

Severus is a teenager now and really mischievous, he likes to knock things down and then sit innocently looking back at us. He is finally tolerating his collar, but will occasionally get it off just to show us that he can. He is much more of a homeboy than Lily, only venturing into the garden a couple of times a day if we are not there. He likes to sit in the window and watch her or sit in front of the cat flap and watch. He has a thing about killing flies, and chases them all round the house, then he traps and eats them which is just delightful! He has taken to sleeping in very odd places, the latest is in front of the TV...










Lily on the other hand is not a naughty as Sev. She is much more vocal and it has taken a long time for us to understand that she chatting to us and not crying or unhappy. Her paw is healing well, and does not bother her at all now. She loves to be out and about in the garden and just outside our back fence in the field. She doesn't seem to venture any further than that but spends more time out than in. Now that she has mastered the cat flap she is in and out all the time, she does not like birds settling in her garden and will chase them off the grass, however when they are in the tree stumps and at the bird feeders she just sits and watches. Her sleeping habits are much more normal, with her favourite being next to my desk when I am doing Guiding stuff at home.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update! Glad all is going smoothly.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well today my name is mud in the world of Severus and Lily. It is flea spot on day, I came home have them their treatment and they have stalked off to play on top of the spare ferret cage.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep. As you know, I get ignored for a couple of days after the spot on. Not on a ferret cage though...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

They are beautiful ❤❤ Xx lovely to see them growing so beautifully xxx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quick update from the madness that is our house. Severus now weighs 3.26kg and Lily is 3.65 kg. Lily's weight gain has slowed right down now which I have been told is normal as she is 1 year old next month. Severus has nearly caught her up and I think he will over take her. She is still very long, lean and graceful and Sev, well graceful is not the word I would use.

For example, when Lily jumps off a window sill upstairs, you hear a slight bump as she lands on the floor, when Sev jumps down it sounds like he is coming through the ceiling.

They are loving being outside and now they have completely mastered the cat flap they are in and out all day. Sev still stays within the confines of the garden but Lily ventures a little wider. They have both now mastered the taking off of their collars so we have dispensed with them for the time being.

So that is it really. They are happy cats as far as I can see, they turn their backs on me when I put the spot on on their necks but apart from that, I think I am an adequate slave.

This was breakfast time this morning, Severus is catching Lily but her tail will always be longer.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update! They have such a lovely shiny fur, both of them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So glad to read your lovely update @Tawny75  Thanks xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

What a lovely update x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So it is almost two months since I updated on here. All is going fabulous in the land of Severus and Lily. They are both loving being out in the garden and luckily do not stray that far from it. Lily is a year and one month old now and Sev is a year old next month. This 9 months of being a slave has gone so very very fast!!

Lily is still as vocal as ever, we have learned now that she is not in distress or upset, she just likes a chat. She likes to sit by me but has taken to sleeping on daughters bed for most of the night and then creeps on to mine when she thinks it is time for me to get up.









Severus is as happy as ever, he is very much my cat, sleeping most nights in the crook of my arm or by my feet. In this picture he is basically looking innocent and saying that he would never deposit lovely dead 'presents' on my doormat for me to find when I come home from work...never!


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

This is such a wonderful thread, I just read it all in one sitting. Please don't ever stop!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Doesn't seem that long since they were little bitty babes. They look gorgeous.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lovely update of 2 lovely cats, thank you


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

They do look very happy there!
Dead presents on the doormat are sheer kindness. Annie brings in very alive presents that are hard to catch and who remain our guests for quite a while sometimes.
This was her latest present, very agile and quite a challenge on coming home from work yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update @Tawny75 

So glad that they are doing well, it's lovely to read.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

ChaosCat said:


> They do look very happy there!
> Dead presents on the doormat are sheer kindness. Annie brings in very alive presents that are hard to catch and who remain our guests for quite a while sometimes.
> This was her latest present, very agile and quite a challenge on coming home from work yesterday afternoon:
> View attachment 410337


I know this feeling! Currently have a rather large ratty dwelling somewhere behind the kitchen cupboards... had to chase it around the kitchen 2 nights ago but neither me nor Jumpy could keep up with it!! Been living there a couple of months now and chewing our apples and cereal boxes 

Lily and Severus are gorgeous and look very happy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> I know this feeling! Currently have a rather large ratty dwelling somewhere behind the kitchen cupboards... had to chase it around the kitchen 2 nights ago but neither me nor Jumpy could keep up with it!! Been living there a couple of months now and chewing our apples and cereal boxes
> 
> Lily and Severus are gorgeous and look very happy


Have you tried baiting a trap with chocolate? They find it as irresistible as we do
(Obviously locking all cats and dogs out of the kitchen first)


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Have you tried baiting a trap with chocolate? They find it as irresistible as we do
> (Obviously locking all cats and dogs out of the kitchen first)


Good idea! However I will need a bigger trap first, the one I've got down already would never fit this Kitchen Ratty!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> Good idea! However I will need a bigger trap first, the one I've got down already would never fit this Kitchen Ratty!


Peanutbutter is good for catching rats and healthier than chocolate.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Peanutbutter is good for catching rats and healthier than chocolate.


Put Both down. Can't fail to get Rattie then


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Peanutbutter is good for catching rats and healthier than chocolate.


To be fair, if I had a ruddy great rat in my kitchen, then the healthy option would be the least of my concerns....lol


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> To be fair, if I had a ruddy great rat in my kitchen, then the healthy option would be the least of my concerns....lol


I had pet rats for many years, so I still have a soft spot for ratties.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> I had pet rats for many years, so I still have a soft spot for ratties.


Me too! I used to have 5 at one point, it is just so heartbreaking that they do not live long.

These were my three originals, Frankie was the black and white, Joey was brown and Sammy was grey and white.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Me too! I used to have 5 at one point, it is just so heartbreaking that they do not live long.
> 
> These were my three originals, Frankie was the black and white, Joey was brown and Sammy was grey and white.
> View attachment 410513


Cuties! Sadly I have no photos of mine anymore. They were on a phone that decided to do nothing at all one day. My biggest pack were six sibling bucks. The oldest lived a little over 3 years, yes, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, how are we all?

Here at Hogwarts all is fabulous, as I type this Lily is in her normal position of on the back of my chair and Sev is chilling on the door mat. Lily has had her booster injections and Sev is due next month, the vet is very happy and says that Lily is lovely and healthy.

Both of them love being outside but now that the dark nights are drawing in, they seem to be spending more time in with me. They also can tell that daughter has gone back to Uni and they are both now back sleeping on my bed. I still cannot explain the joy and love they give me. The anniversary of Sev coming to us is 8th October but to be honest I cannot remember what life was like before they came.

Next month will be an adventure, I am having a whole new kitchen fitted, so I am sure they will help the fitters. I did not plan my entire kitchen around the 'cat/ferret cupboard' at all as that would be stupid!!

So that is it from us, happy Sev, happy Lily, happy Nicky

xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another one it's lovely to hear from
You should post more often Tawny. Photos please!:Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Another one it's lovely to hear from
> You should post more often Tawny. Photos please!:Cat


I will, I promise. Just for you x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh my, Sev is such a looker:Kiss while Lily looks annoyed at being disturbed


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Oh my, Sev is such a looker:Kiss while Lily looks annoyed at being disturbed


Sev is just a flirt and you were absolutely right about Miss Lily and not liking being disturbed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh these tabbies are too delicious...lovely update Tawny


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely to see the Hogwarts team back 

New kitchen ? Wow - just make sure that the pair of them don't go off on magical adventures behind/under the new units as they're fitted


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So I got in bed tonight and j was joined by both of them. I thought to myself, oooh this will take a lovely picture! However what I actually got was Lily looking stoned and Severus licking his non existent bits...

Oh well, they may not be models but they are on my bed keeping me company on a Tuesday night, so they are not all bad...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> So I got in bed tonight and j was joined by both of them. I thought to myself, oooh this will take a lovely picture! However what I actually got was Lily looking stoned and Severus licking his non existent bits...
> 
> Oh well, they may not be models but they are on my bed keeping me company on a Tuesday night, so they are not all bad...
> View attachment 416904
> ...


Love your description :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well. It has been a long time since I did an update. We are coming up to the year anniversary of adopting Lily which seems like it was yesterday. They continue to be a delight and make my life so much better by being in it. Lily is now over 4kg and Sev hovers around 3.7kg. He goes for his booster injections this weekend too.

Sev is currently asleep on my lap, which is lovely though I will have to move him in a minute to do the washing up as I am going out to a Guiders Meeting tonight.








Lily is currently upstairs on my bed. She ate some grass earlier and brought it up over the living room floor so she will not eat now for a little while.

Apart from that little glitch all is well here in our little world.


----------

